# Get to the Chopper! (L4D rp) main rp thread



## Vergil (Jan 24, 2010)

A helicopter flies overhead. It is now the late evening and the military personnel in the chopper makes the announcement.

?If there are any survivors. Make your way to the roof of Mercy Hospital for evac. I repeat, make your way to the roof of Mercy Hospital for evac.?
*
Scene one: get to the apartment roof! 
From wherever you are get to the apartment roof. There are signs on the walls pointing you to the location*

_____

I look up from the window at the helicopter as it passes by.
?Can?t you just pick me up from here? Mercy Hospital is miles away, I?ll never make it there alone? I whisper out loud. ?Suppose it?s the nearest safe place they can land...?

My gun is empty and I look around my makeshift room. Not much I can use as a weapon. I see the fire extinguisher on the wall, it?s small enough to carry but heavy enough to cause some damage. I lifted up.
?Wish I worked out more? I opened the door and saw a drawing of a house with a first aid sign in it ?Guess I go that way, might be other guys like me. Maybe even a girl!?

The alley was dark and there were strange noises coming from it. The other option was to go in the main street and get eaten by the immense number of green dudes. I refuse to call them the z word until someone else does. I don?t want to sound like a complete idiot.

I slowly walk through the dark alley and then have an idea. ?Maybe if I pretend to be like one of them then they?ll ignore me.?

I start walking in a slow manner with my arms outstretched like I saw in a movie and make my way down the alley.

2minutes later

?Shit! Shit! Ok so they?re not that stupid!? I limp quickly out of the alley, a zombie arm still attached to my leg and half of my right trouser leg missing, with a ferocious bite mark on it. My extinguisher was seriously dented after I had repeatedly beat a .... green dude with it. I finally, finally manage to get to the fire escape, almost weeping with relief. I climb up it, to where the arrows point I should go. I clamber up, and breathe heavily, already tired. I look around.

No-one here. Crap, I don?t wanna die. Not yet! I?ll stay here for a while. I look at the table and see:
*A couple of axes
A couple of baseball bats
2 small handguns with a 20 round clip each
6 first aid kits.*

I?ll wait. Just let me catch my breath for a sec.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 24, 2010)

It seemed like an eternity that I sat there with Charlie.  I cradled his hand in mine as cried over the state of affairs.  The old man had become like a father to me over the few years I had lived here.  I find irony in the fact that my father was completely against me moving here.  “I will disown you Kiya!”  He had screamed at me.  “No child of mine is going to live in a filthy city like that.  You will become nothing more than a common whore!  New York will be the death of you!”  The last sentence in particular echoed through my mind, the sob tearing from my chest.

I continued to cry until I opened my eyes and looked at my shirt.  I was still dressed for work, the shirt dampened by my continuous tears seemed to only shout out an agreement with my father.  “Hooters…” The irony of the situation finally hit me square between the eyes and my sobs turned to an almost maniacal laughter.  “I…I…can’t…be-believe…m-my…d-dad was…r-right…Ch-Charlie…“I spit out while trying to catch my breath and wipe the tears from my face.

While my laughter taking over me the helicopter must have approached because it was certainly loud outside my apartment.  “Help…”  I looked at Charlie in disbelief.  “There are people alive?”  My eyes were wide as tried to stand, unfortunately my foot had fallen asleep as I had sat there.  “I think we might be saved Charlie!”  I exclaimed rushing toward the window to see the whirling blades of the chopper, even if I was doing a little dance from the pins and needles rushing through my leg.  

“It’s the army Charlie!  It’s the army!” Excitement coursed through my body at the sight of the big green machine in the air.  I couldn’t hear exactly what they were saying but I just knew if I could make it to the roof then they would rescue us.  “Come on Charlie!  Let’s run for the roof!  They will pick us up!!” I rushed by the man and paused at the door.  “Aren’t you coming Charlie?” 

For a few moments I waited by the door hoping he would respond to me.  Finally I couldn’t wait any longer, I could hear the chopper fading away already.  “Don’t worry Charlie.  I will come back for you.  I won’t leave you behind.”  I rushed into the kitchen and grabbed the butcher knife from the wooden block and once again headed for the door.  “I’ll be back I promise.  You just get some rest Charlie.”

I watched him for a moment before rushing into the long hallway and toward the elevator.  The big doors stood before me and I reached forward and hit the button.  For a moment nothing happened and I reached out pushing on the button frantically.  “Come on!  Open!”  I pounded on the doors though it didn’t do any damage to the two big slabs of steel.  “Shit…”  My head jerked around in a panic then I saw the door across the hall with the godsend of sign.  ‘Stairs.’

Ripping open the door I rushed up the stairs unheeding, barely registering the black spray painted arrow on the wall.  I only had to go up two flights of stairs to reach the top and I slammed through the door so hard it ricocheted off the cement wall.  I didn’t care as I rushed to the edge of the building screaming.  “Stop!  Wait!  Don’t go!”  I yelled as the tears once again started.  “Please…” the last words came out at as a whisper when I heard them tell me to go to the hospital.  “Fuck…”  Again I began to cry as I fell to my knees.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 24, 2010)

I run to the elevator, hitting the button a few times, then I hear a scream.  My eyes grow wide, “Stay away damn it!” I scream at the top of my lungs spinning around skateboard outstretched.  My arms stiffen as I hit something…it wasn’t a wall.  I jump back, stuffing my clean shirt into my back pocket.  “Oh god…I…I…” I say, shaking my head furiously.  The body gets up and begins to slash at me again.  I pull my hand back, then slamming it to the creature’s throat.

*Snap*

_‘I think I severed the spinal cord…’ _I think to myself, as the creature collapses.  I pull my skateboard up above my head and slam it five more times into it’s head.   “Dear god…I killed a human too.” I say, deciding to just run up the stairs.  “I must be a sight to anyone not infected, if there’s-  Waaaaaiiittt…Why does this sound so familiar?  WHY!” I scream to the ceiling.

"If there are any survivors. Make your way to the roof of Mercy Hospital for evac. I repeat, make your way to the roof of Mercy Hospital for evac.”

“Okay, better continue to go upstairs first though.” I say, running up the rest of the stairs, “Serge would’ve enjoyed running with me…” I mutter, tears dripping as I get to the top of the apartments.  I see another two figures, “Hey you!  You alive or a zombie?” I say to them, as he’s looking at the weapons and everything around.  He doesn’t charge at me, so I decide to change my shirt.  I strip my shirt, putting on a black tank, earning a look from the man.

"So, what's your names?" I ask, leaning my hip against the wall of the stairway.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't really see why I continue to try to live at all...It's not like I have anyone to live for...nothing to look forward to, nothing from my past to think about without sobbing like a new born baby. No, my life was a fucking dirty toilet in the middle of the ghetto, littered with graffiti and shit.

Then, I hear the familiar sound of helicopter blades, making me reminisce the times I spent serving as a marine.

Oh, the good ol' days.

I listen to the man on the speaker, telling me to go to the something rooftop. I don't know what rooftop, I couldn't catch it.

Maybe the rooftop of the apartment building I'm in? I guess I'll see. 

Too bad the fucking zombies that raided my apartment vomited all over my ammo, making it absolutely usless.

I grabbed the only other weapon I could find...a baseball bat with a nail going through it.

I waited at the door of my apartment, listening to see if there were any zombies in the hallway. I think I could hear something that sounded like screeching...and smacking

I swung my door open, rolling out into the hallway and looking around. There was a zombie ripping apart a giant teddie bear in the middle of the hallway. As soon as I rolled into the hallway, it looked up and charged at me.

I did the same, slamming the zombie in the head with my bat when it came within two feet of me. The nail drove through the zombie's head, but didn't kill it. I continued to slam the zombie in the head with the bat, and eventually it fell to the ground.

I didn't really feel like stopping, so I continued until the pile of brains on the ground didn't even look like a head.

When I was finished, I looked around for the elevator. Of course, it said "Out of Order" in very neat handwriting...

I'd really like to know who had the time to write that...

I ran for the stairs, kicking the door open, which sent the zombie standing in front of the door flying down the stairwell. I charged up the stairs, eventually hitting the last langing and emerging onto the rooftop.

I could see three figures standing around some ammo...

"Die zombies!" I screamed as I charged at them.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 25, 2010)

"What the fuck was wrong with that bitch" I mumbled while I ran trough the fighting ring's cellars. Coming to a stop at my own dressing room, I kicked in the door and checked if anyone was inside. There was no one. Thank god. Running inside, I started to ravage my drawers, searching for anything that could be useful in handling fucking mutated humans. I found a handgun and one cartridge of ammo. "Fuck, that ain't gonna be enough" I looked around my dressing room and saw nothing but a table. Cursing, I walked over to the table and broke of two of the legs. I at least got some sort of smashing weapon now. The whole of the fighting ring was quiet, eerily quiet. I saw no one and I hope no one saw me. As I stepped outside, a helicopter flew over, the blades sounding like a butcher ripping trough flesh and a shrill voice coming from a megaphone. 

?If there are any survivors. Make your way to the roof of Mercy Hospital for evac. I repeat, make your way to the roof of Mercy Hospital for evac.?

"Sons of a bitch! Of course! Let me fuckin run trough half the fuckin town to get to yer fuckin evac point" Just as I said this, two men came from an alleyway. "Oi! Are you survivors or do I have to pump some lead in ye?" The men answered in an easy way. They turned around and started running to me. I saw it too late. I couldn't lift my handgun. "Fuck" I said, as I raised one of my table legs high, gripping it with two hands and dropping the other. As the man came in on me, I smashed the leg with full force into his face. It broke. Luckily it wasn't the only thing breaking, for one of the fucking zombies had to continue without a head. Thank god, they couldn't do that, I thought as the decapitated zombie lay very still on the ground. The other had shot past me in his momentum, and I wasted no time to pull out my handgun and fire three rounds into the beast's head. It fell down and stayed down. 

As I stood shaking from my fight, in which I had been forced to fucking explode a human head for god's sake, I knew I had to get inside again. "What the fuck?" One of the buildings lining the street had been spray-painted with a big arrow. Even more curious, in front of it stood a human, and one that didn't try to kill me. Looking at the woman's shocked expression, she had probably thought the two zombies I had just taken down weren't zombies but normal people. "Oi girl! That's gunna get you killed" The girl replied by stripping down a shirt. "What the fuck?" A weird lass indeed, but a living one, I thought as I walked up to her.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 25, 2010)

I press down on the Iv and curb stomp the zombie?s head in. I need a better weapon, katana > office > fire escape. The IV is shoved between the door and the counter wedging. ah that should go nicely, Let?s see what we have, airtight med kits, antibacterial and vitamin pills, Defibrillator, and not procedure but reusable syringes of adrenaline, that?s going to be fun. I heard a few shot earlier the gang bangers probably went insane before they eat all of the other doctors, mvuhaha.

Running towards the zombie banging through the window, I grab an IV stand with a quick spin and lunge the zombie flies off the roof of the small hospital. Mercy is still many blocks down, this will be fun. Running down the stair case I bust through the window and climb onto the floor with my parkour pratice in tactic I blitz around the carts and bodies lying in the halls.

This stand is waying me down, I turn around and decapitate the weak zombie the two zombies are still running as I catch one in the feet and they collide in the air. The one is being crush by my weight under the stand and I stab him in the throat with the foot of the stand lift up and stab his partner through the brain. That?s that, I walk back into my office hehe I?m giddy he pulls the largest katana off the rack and strap it to my back and pull open the lock under my desk and out comes my favorite desert eagle .50 hollow point bullets, these suckers will expend on impact and take those bitches out. The door blows a hole which pours out with victims.

As I take a start to take a shot at the door A hose of acid pours over the walls, I'm sacred shit-less as I jump out the 2nd story window and drop on the hospitals drive in area. Those guys won?t get me here, the zombies pour out the window well damn I jump on a van to safely bring myself to the ground, my legs are going to be sore, oh and someone likes me. After seeing the signs that lead to a big apartment, so what do you have for me streets, of new york.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 25, 2010)

My apartment served as my base, a place where I was safe. I had a big supply of fresh food, and I also filled the tub with clean drinking water, in case the tap water became infected. For some time now I was in hiding, my only attempt to go to the police station ended with me killing a few of those monsters, and I still couldn't get there by myself. In the movies you always saw the heroes go alone and do it, but everyone knows that the movies are full of crap. But one useful thing you learned in the movies was, shoot them in the head, if they're moving, shoot them again, and don't be a hero... I didn't have any firearms on me, which at this point I considered a advantage, the noise that thing made could only give me away and lead more of those things to me. So I used my trusted baseball bat, my favorite one.

"_A chopper???_"

I thought to myself as I heard a soldier make the announcement, the hospital was miles away. Doing it on your own was not something I was about to do, I needed to get a better view on things and see what the state of the city was. Luckily for me, it was dark, and I liked playing hide and seek, the dark was my friend, and my trusted flash light would stay off. I knew my way around the building well enough to not use it.

"Ok, I guess this is good bye..."

I said in a very low voice to my new TV as I went for the door, putting on my jacket and a pair of leather gloves. I also had a cap in my pocket but I didn't need it really at this point, I was going for the roof as quietly as possible.

When I entered the hall, it was dark, it was semi-visible, as a bit of light came into the building from the outside. The smell of vomit was distant, and I couldn't hear anything. Step after step I made my way towards the strairs, the damn elevator never really worked anyway. I wasn't really scared, more on edge as I went along the walls checking my surroundings before I made a move. But about 10 feet away I noticed something odd, a figure, crouched in the dark, not moving an inch, and was silent. It looked human, for sure, but I wasn't sure. I stayed in my spot for a minute, trying to calm myself and even my breathing. I thought that it may give me away, but it didn't... I looked at it as I was standing there, hoping that it was just my imagination so I made a single step forward, slowly. I had all the time in the world, and I stayed in the dark as my hand held my trusted bat. In a few seconds the thing started vomiting, puking it's guts out, and then I knew for certain, it was one of them. I used this opportunity, as it went on to ruin the floor I made step after step and with a single hit to the head I took the creature out. I didn't feel much really, I was happy that it wasn't a human so I slowly went for the stairs. Luckily there were no more unwanted surprises and I reached the rooftop safely. I wasn't prepared for what would await me there....


----------



## Chaos (Jan 25, 2010)

As I neared the woman, I saw that something was amiss. Again. "Fuck" The woman suddenly turned around and started gaining on me, just like all those other fricking green things were. I was prepared this time though, and one finger movement sent a bullet right trough the zombie's head. "Fucking hell this town's gone crazy!" I screamed out while I looked around. O damn, the screaming wasn't smart. Now the whole damn zombie population knows were I am. Noticing the arrow spray-painted on the building and knowing I had to get inside somewhere very quickly I ran into the building. For the hell of it, I got nothing to lose anyway. I started running up the stairs, for more arrows pointed that way when another zombie entered behind me, gaining on me fast. I was getting tired of this shit. Sending another round into the zombie's head, I dashed up the stairs, not much caring about what I might encounter. I thought anything would just be destroyed by a dynamic entry if it stayed in the way. Like hell I'd fall to a greenskin.

Suddenly the arrows stopped. Before me was a ladder, leading up to the roof. "Is this a trap?" I thought out loud. Hearing the scraping noises of something on the stairs behind me, I didn't care. I had only one way to go, however dangerous that way might be. Grabbing a sport, I could only keep thinking; Fuck. I'm gonna die, I'm putting my life on someone's stupid spray-painting shit. When I got up though, there was nothing to assault me. Quite the opposite, there were more survivors, all standing around looking quite scared. There were a few guns leveled my way, but when I said "Oi, stop, I'm not one o' them" they were all put down to a ready, but not life-threatening height. "So... what are we gonna do now?"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 25, 2010)

It's been a busy 5 minutes. On the plus side I'm not alone and one is a hooters waitress and the other doesn't mind stripping during a green dude apocalypse. 

The blonde hooters girl was the first that came out. Quite an entrance too running after the helicopter and wailing at the edge of the building. I knew how she felt.

"Freaking military. I mean we have to walk all the way to Mercy Hospital. More like No Mercy!....sorry that was bad."

She carried on crying, I wasn’t sure if my joke made it worse or not but if there's one thing that makes a guy like me uncomfortable it's a girl crying. "Uh...there...there..." I said awkwardly patting her. I didn’t wait for a response, my peripheral picked up on a girl changing her top. Stripping in the middle of a green dude apocalypse. Not that I’m complaining. Boobs in any situation make people happy. That is unless its attached to a green dude girl and she’s trying to tear your face off

"Uh...hey my name is...Jack." I say to the dark haired girl that was putting on her top, "You gotta name? Looks like its just the three of us but...”

I was interrupted again. Some mad man came at us from the same door screaming that we were zombies. I don’t blame him but why was he going straight for me? 

“Zombies can’t talk! Zombies can’t talk!” I scream at the man as he chased me around the table “They can’t rhyme either! 
Zombies are a sure mystery,
Very perplexing to me,
But take some time,
Listen to me rhyme,
And realise I’m not a zombie, you see?!”

I was rather impressed with my on the spot limerick and it seemed to have stopped the chase. At least the girl stopped crying too. During my chase another 2 guys had come to the roof. They seemed normal. Sort of. Well, non zombies. Ah crap I’m referring to them as Zombies now. They don’t exist Jack!


That’s the situation I’m in and I’m not sure I can trust these folk. I’m not sure I have much choice. I break the ice.

“Soooo, zombie apocalypse huh? Sounds like something out of a movie huh?” I look at my bloody leg. Not a movie. I look at the med kit on the table. “We should divvy the med packs out. Who can fire a gun? Like well. I can fire one but honestly I’m a little frantic with the thing and am likely to shoot myself. I’m happy with the axe.”


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 25, 2010)

Shit! I ran as fast as I could. The green bitches were on my tail. I looked around the alleywaay I was running in. Very limited choices. And here I thought the back door would be a great idea. I was wrong. Less room to run. And a simple blockage could mean my death. In a hasty movement, I grabbed a trashcan from against the wall. I smashed it into one of the green things. It stumbled back a bit, but was, for the most part, unphased. As it stumbled, I kicked it over into a wall. 

I wasn't without physical strength. As a chef, you have to work out quite a bit to stay in shape. Oh god, they keep coming. I looked at the green bitch then at the trashcan. I put the trashcan over its head then pushed it over. I have no idea. It seemed like a good idea. It worked. It knocked into the others, causing a bit of an obstruction.

The door! In relief, I ran in. Fuck me! There was another green bitch! There was some kind of cart in the room, about big enough to be used for transporting people. I don't know medical terms. I grabbed the person-roller and kicked it at the green bitch. It was pinned against the wall. Just for safe measures... I grabbed a fire extinguisher and bashed it in the face. Then it stopped moving. I wasn't going to check if it was dead or just passed out, though. I ran out of that room and into a hallway.

Elevator this way, elevator that way. So many signs, so little actual elevator. Turn after turn, I looked until I finally came upon the elevator. Close, doors, close! It started moving up. Thank God for that.

9 more floors.... 8.... 7.... 6.... 5.... 4.... 3.... 2.... Wha.... Why are we stopping? DAMMIT! Some green bitch pushed the button. So close! The door started to open. I had to think fast... Oh right, I still have the fire extingui- God damn that hurt. I was too panicked and got clawed in the leg! Bitch is going down! I didn't stop swinging that fire extinguisher. Not until there were so many dents that it was nearly useless. I pushed the button again to go up.

It started to close, but didn't close all the way then started to open again. What? I kept pushing it, but it kept reopening. I looked down. Ahh, the standard bloody bashed-in green bitch was in the doorway. Makes sense. I kicked the body out of the way and pushed the button. The door closed until I was on the top floor.

There were stair SOMEWHERE to the roof. I went into a room, looking for signs, but saw nothing. But I heard something coming from the hall. MORE GREEN BITCHES! Way out, way out, I need a way out... Window! I opened the window. There was a fire escape. I climbed out onto it and got out of sight. Thank the green bitch-hating lord that there was a ladder to the top from the fire escape. I climbed the ladder, pulling myself up onto the roof. It wasn't easy with the scratch on my leg.

I saw other people on the roof. I chuckled. Safety. For now. "I come in peace. I'm not a green bitch." I introduced myself, approaching the others. I finally dropped the fire extinguisher that was clutched in my hands and sat down, taking a deep breath. I ripped off one of my shirt sleeves and wrapped it tightly around my scratch from the green bitch. "Damn, that stings." I muttered, getting back up.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 25, 2010)

After the guy I was chasing proved he wasn't a zombie, I decided I could let him off...for now, of course. I mean, if any of these people went out of line, it's not like I can just send them home like back then...No, I had to deal with these shits for a while...

"I can handle a gun. 15 years of serving in the military sort of makes you good at it." I said, looking at the man I had just tried to kill.

"We should all learn each others' names." I said, "That way if we need help, we can just call someones' name out."

"I'm Jimmy. Jimmeh O'Haris." I said with a country accent...I always do this because I'm sort of self-concious about my child-like name.

"How about all of you? It's fine if you don't want to say it...it's just something that would help." I said. While waiting for someone to speak up, I looked at the pile of supplies and grabbed a hand gun, loading up a couple of magazines and putting them in my belt. There wasn't much... only 20 rounds.

Am I the only one in the military thats actually logical?


----------



## Gaja (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know why I went silent all of a sudden, but the scene of actual, normal, people for some reason stole my breath away. I had rarely been speechless in my life, and I at this point couldn't think of much to say. And in the passing two minutes even more people arrived. It was like that military announcement was a good thing in a way.

"Well I'm Joey, Joey Griffin."

As another guy spoke something about the zombie apocalypse I laughed. It really was like a movie, or a bad dream, but if this was a movie, we were the cast. And I wouldn't go any deeper into it, because if there's one thing horror movies had taught me, not all make it... I had trouble accepting that, since I always had that naive belief that all ends well...

"I'll stick to my bat over here. I have some experience with guns, so if no one else knows how to handle one, I can use it. Well maybe an axe would be better..."

He wasn't sure really, if they encountered more of those guys, an axe surely a better weapon to cut them down... Man such bold talk came from Joey, but the fact of the mater was that he was scared out of his mind. He didn't show it too much...


----------



## Vergil (Jan 25, 2010)

Everyone looked a bit scared, unsurprising. I was so scared that I felt a sick. We were about to go down the stairs and into a city of things that wanted to kill us.

"Hey Joey. Yeah I totally don't know. I mean I know they are all like trying to kill us and all but can we really like kill all those people?" I look at my bleeding leg and think back. "Then again one of those fuckers tried to eat my leg. Like actually eat it. Are they like animals know?" 

Why am I saying 'like' so much? I don't normally. 

I look at the leg. "Shit....you...you think I'll change into one of them?" In my head I wonder if I should lop my leg off from the knee down. I look at the axe then look at the others and shake my head. 

"I know a shortcut to the nearest safe place. We got to get to the damn freaking miles away fucking hospital. The only way to get there is through the old subway station. I think all of you know how much a pain that's going to be if the virus has hit the subway."
I feel a little more reassured that the military man is there and oddly comforted that there's a chef with us. Well I assume he's a chef, either that or he's wearing that outfit for fun. I wonder if he's any good, probably not now - he reeks a little of alcohol. I could do with some

"You have any vodka on you?" I ask the blonde chef, "A stiff drink is totally what I need. That and a tank. If you have one of those handy, let me know.."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 25, 2010)

I poke by head out of my door too take one last look, just to make sure I wasn't insane, "Yep, definately zombies out there..." This won't be fun...I sure as hell won't last long in my shitty apartment, I don't even think I have any food left, which is suprising considering I work a damn supermarket! And I'd rather face an army of zombies than eat that pizza...

Ok, so what do I have in this place besides deadly pizza...I guess I should grab some knives..."Wait!" I rush into the other room and spot my pride and joy, "Sabaibaru..." I say looking up at the samurai sword that I blew four month pay on. Worth every penny...

I grab hold of my baby and strap it on my back, "Time to go," I go to open the door for the third time but..."GHAH!" it kind of broke off...

Great, I'm sliding down the stairs, riding my front door and worst of all, "Headed right for zombies!" Crap Crap Crap Crap Crap Crap Crap! But just then...BAM! I slam right into them with my trusty front door, "With all the crap you've given me over the years, you know not opening and what not, you've finally came through Front Door! This won't be forgotten!"

After finishing having a nice chat with my door I head into the streets...Well more like I slowly make my way through the dark alleys, which in retrospect..."Fuck..." was a pretty dumb idea seeing how it's zombie central! "I should have kept my door with me..." I say with a gulp, staring down the group of undead(?) Hell I don't even know...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 25, 2010)

I look around at everyone there, a blond chef, a brown hair dude, a dude that seemed like a baseball player, a dude in a black trench coat, a blond dude in military stuff, and a blonde that worked at Hooters.  I burst out laughing manically, “I sooo don’t do well in large groups.” I say nervously, laying my board flat and pulling kick flips.

“Dude, Y’know, this whole scenario is like eerily familiar.” I say, rubbing the back of my neck slightly, tears falling once more, “I still can’t believe I killed my dog.” I say, smacking my face.

“Ooooooh…Y’know where would be safe!?  Australia!” I exclaim pointing to the sky, hopping off my board and laying it under my arm, "By the way, I'm called Yuki by friends.  Not friends, Hunter." I add, looking at everyone.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 25, 2010)

I look at the girl who just said that we would be safer in Australia.

"Probably...But good ol' America needs our help, and She's really the only one I love enough to help." I said, my eyes swelling up with tears...I shouldn't have said anything about she or loving anything...It reminded me that I really didn't have anything but lady America to love anymore...

"Okay...So, does anyone hear have any combat experience at all? It probably doesn't matter what kind of combat experience...These things are probably too stupid to know any good combat moves, unless after infection there's still a shred of their former knowledge in them. Which I doubt. These things aren't people anymore, they're no better than dogs." I said. I'm sort of ready to let my anger out on some zombies...

I sort of have a feeling that not everybody will make it that far...Which is why I'm not going to make any connections. Rule #1 if you're in any situation where people may die: Make no friendships and connect with no one. Know their names. Nothing. More.

"Who's going to take the other hand gun? I need to know so I can make sure to stay out of your way..." I said, rather business like.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 25, 2010)

At first the hand patting my back didn’t register as my dismay wracked my body with sobs.  Then the sounds of voices around me.  It was a wonderful sound.  I don’t think I have ever been so grateful to hear someone’s voice.  The baritones, the sopranos, the tenors, I didn’t care.  They were real people.  Talking, breathing, coherent people.

Tears began to threaten again but before I could acknowledge the ecstasy of the human contact someone came screaming through the door.  My tears dried up as horror replaced the dismay in my body.  ‘Oh the irony to be killed now by someone normal…’ My froze as the man that come near me began reciting rhymes.  ‘I know this is a dream now…’

There seemed to be no end to the people appearing on the roof.  ‘Apparently I wasn’t the only one that was drawn by the chopper.’  I thought to myself as my eyes roamed over the people hungrily, taking in their complete normality.  ‘Thank you…’ I don’t know who I was thanking but I felt like I needed to say the words.  To show how much I appreciated the company.

It was then that my mind finally comprehended the actual words people were saying.  “K-Kiya…” My voice came out in a husky whisper as I said my name, the amount of crying having taken it’s toll on me.  I looked around in wonder as some people acted as if this wasn’t unusual, as if it was something they had been through before.

Slowly I climbed to my feet and walked over to the pile of stuff.  “I didn’t know someone…”  I didn’t finish my sentence as I reached out and took one of the first aid kits while still clutching my butcher knife close to me.  I looked at the weapons laid out.  ‘Guns.  Axes.  Bats.  How am I suppose to wield those like…’  I reach forward and attempt to lift one of the axes and know fairly quickly that I wouldn’t be able to carry and swing something so heavy for long.  Looking down at my knife I sigh and pick up one of the bats.  ‘At least I played in school…’ I thought looking down at the heavy chunk of wood.

“Australia?”  I asked in disbelief as the only other woman in the group began to freak out.  I could understand completely where she was coming from.  I barely had a control of myself at this moment, Lord knows I didn’t have control a few moments ago.  Without thinking I walked toward the tall brunette and with tears sparkling in my eyes I gave her a small smile then paused looking at the man that spoke.  “Some self defense.”  I shook my head as he continued.  “No.  Dogs are smart.  They know when to sit and stay…”  I then turned back to the other woman who was nearing her breaking point as I was near mine.  “I know how you feel…”  I said and wrapped my arms around her.  Receiving as much comfort from the contact as I was giving.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 26, 2010)

When I finally had arrived to that roof, I came to realize what had happened. The whole town, everything had been turned into or been killed by zombies. All my loved ones, dead or ready to jump on me. It was too much for me. I sat down against a crate with a defeated look on my face. This couldn't be true. This. just. couldn't. be. true. Zombies are stuff for movies and games, this ain't no movie and this ain't no game. The thought that someone else was enjoying this game at my expense came to me. It didn't amuse me in the least. Only then did I realize there was being talked, to me as well.

"I'm Storm. I'm good with a gun, but I've been a cage fighter for most of my life, so I guess you'd better hand me a close combat weapon." I said while I looked around me what other people had made it here. "Fuck" I felt like I was fucking doomed. There was only one guy who seemed reliable with a weapon to me, and that was some stuck-up military asshole. The others all seemed like people who couldn't really handle themselves, but of course, I'd still have to see it for myself. I kept saying this last thing over and over again in my mind, knowing that this group of people was probably my only hope of getting out of this mess alive.

"Hey you" I said to the magician, as I had called him in my mind. "Give me one of those axes, will ye?" I wanted to secure an axe. Though I was probably more proficient with hand to hand combat, I didn't really want to go up against a horde of green pukebeasts without a weapon. I also figured axes are better than bats just because axes could cut. There wasn't much of a cutting edge in a baseball bat. I wished I had something to drink or smoke. I wanted to drown out some stuff, especially the stuff concerning green monsters trying to eat my head. But I had nothing, and this was no bad dream. This was reality. "Come on, give me an axe" I asked the magician again. I guessed he thought I was someone who couldn't even stand up after making the run here and thus believed nothing of my earlier proclaiming. "Ye never heard of the Stormhawk, magic guy?" I stood up and snatched an axe. "Put it in your vocabulary, cuz this guy's rolling with you"


----------



## Gaja (Jan 26, 2010)

People had a hard time dealing with the situation, much like myself, but it seemed like Strom's little angry entrance shook me up. I stood up and walked over to the table, putting my own bat there, maybe someone could use it to save his own life. The two women seemed to have understood each other a little more in this short period of time, as for me, this whole thing left a very bad taste in my mouth, it produced despair with those odds, but anger as well, it reminded me of high school and those fights... As I reached the table I took a bat and the other gun, checking the ammo. 20 bullets... Wouldn't last too much, at best 20 zombies would die... I was going to bring a bat to Kiya, but seeing as she probably needed a moment to gather herself and Yuki... Ha if this were college Kiya and Yuki would probably be the duo of best friends... But I didn't say anything, I just took an axe and went on to bring it to Storm.

"Here you go Storm, I'm Joey, I actually trained Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, and some kick-boxing... Always wanted to become a mixed martial artist... Not much chance of it not..."

I said to the guy who was a bit smaller then I but he had the physique of a fighter. It felt good that there was someone who wouldn't chicken out on us. Well Jimmy would also be an asset to them, but Joey somewhat disagreed with the help America statement... At this point it seemed, at least to him, that America was out to get their asses on a plate. Hearing Jack say that he knew a way for them to move Joey felt like this might turn alright.

"Ok Jack, so where ever you go, know that I got your back."

It was the truth, I wasn't a loose cannon as to shoot an entire clip into one zombie, and I knew what it meant to believe in people. The fact that we might not all survive made it seem bad, but I wasn't about to give up because of it. I put the gun between my jeans and my T-shirt as the night clouds covered us. A moment to calm myself, this was our chance to survive, this group, possibly the only survivors in the city. We had to stick together...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 26, 2010)

At the dog comment that echoes through my mind, I grab the general by the front of his shirt, ?If I catch ANYONE saying something that offensive about anything but goldfish?You will all be fucking quivering like beaten puppies.  By?a?girl.?

I jump as then Kiya hugs me, then I wrap my arms back around the girl.  My lanky body seeming to tower over her.  Hell, I?m about as tall as some of these dudes.  ?Thanks?I really needed that.? I say to Kiya, then I throw my board onto my shoulder, ?I got I weapon already.? I say with a huge grin.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2010)

"Stormhawk? I thought I recognised you. You were meant to have a fight tomorrow, one of my fellas on the inside said you were gonna take a dive." I look at the fighter, now weilding an axe. I didn't care, I needed to know what type of person he was. "So, were you gonna go down or what?"

I laughed inwardly. Force of habit. Trying to figure out people's personality, comes in useful when you're trying to scam money out of people. He seemed cocky, arrogant and a guy full of pride. My guess was that he wouldn't take a dive, then again, that almighty dollar can change folk. I should know.

"Ok Jack, so where ever you go, know that I got your back."

That was Joey talking. I look at him in a warm amusement. Everyone was up for this. Me, I was with Yuki. Australia sounded good. Antartica sounded better. No freaking zombies there. Though maybe zombie polar bears...

"Zombie polar bears..." I find myself saying out loud. Oops.

"Thanks Joey," I say snapping out of my daydreaming. "Yeah we'll see how long we last. There's a big group of us but I think we all know how damn strong these fuckers are. I really just want to sit here and wait it out. I don't think they can climb ladders...."

Just then, there was a massive roar and a car went flying over the building and smashed into the adjacent building. It had gone through the wall and was stuck there.

"HOLY SHIT!!" I shout and sit in utter shock. I scramble to my feet and look over the side. I see something the size of one of those huge gorillas stomping through the streets and then incredibly climbing up the side of a building. "Hey look shit, did anyone fucking see that??!"

One thing was for certain we couldn't stay here for too long


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 26, 2010)

Vergil said:


> "HOLY SHIT!!" I shout and sit in utter shock. I scramble to my feet and look over the side. I see something the size of one of those huge gorillas stomping through the streets and then incredibly climbing up the side of a building. "Hey look shit, did anyone fucking see that??!"
> 
> One thing was for certain we couldn't stay here for too long



What he didn't see was the young devilishly handsome Eric Robinson climbing up the ladder just in front of that beastie, "I avoid those damn zombies and now this fucker's chasing me down!"

I managed to get to the top of the building and then I spotted the others on the building top next door, "Great, looks like I chose the wrong building...That one has a small army of back up and..." My eyes shoot up as I spot two of the most incredible females I'd ever seen. Well maybe the whole idea of them being the last two women alive made them more appealing, but screw it they were hot!

After a closer look one was crying, "Aw, that's sure a mood killer," I hate seeing girls cry, always gets to me...Wait a minute, "THERE'S A GIANT ZOMBIE ON ROIDS CHASING ME DOWN!" he facepalm, how could I forget that!

"I sure am easily distracted..." I check out where the zombie was chasing me down from, knowing it'll be there any second, "Ok, I need a plan...need a plan..." I say starting to look around frantically.

As if I couldn't be nervous enough, the sight of a massive hand grasping the top of the roof sure wasn't helping, "Looks like time's up," I say with a gulp and then draw my katana strapped to my back.

I continue to look around out of the corner of my eyes in hopes of an escape but things aren't looking too good. I grasped the handle of the blade with both hands and held it straight in front of me. Guess all I can do now is...Well die, but I'm goin' down fighting! But yea, I'm gona' die...


----------



## Chaos (Jan 26, 2010)

I sat back down, brandishing my new axe, a bit satisfied with the fact that most of the guys were eying me with respect now. Hell yeah, they should. I was probably the strongest guy in the bunch, gun-fighting skills not included. But the guns wouldn't be much good anyway, I was sure. We only had a tiny bit of ammo, and I'd never seen an axe running out of ammo on the worst moments. A gun however, always got out of it at the worst moments. I was quite happy that I had secured one of the best weapons for myself.

"Stormhawk? I thought I recognised you. You were meant to have a fight tomorrow, one of my fellas on the inside said you were gonna take a dive."

This made me dislike the magician. "If ye know any people inside, you would know that in this kind of cage-fighting, there ain't no people taking no dives. I'm no fucking damn WWE wrestler" Rage had jumped into my mind. This guy was fucking with me. This guy was comparing me to one of those full-of-bullshit I'm-only-in-it-for-the-money wrestling "gods". "Real cagefighting is a game for real fighters, not money making actors with a little more muscle then your average movie hero" I said. "Please don't confuse me with THEM" I didn't like 'wrestling'. Bunch of pussies. You claim you're a goddamn fighter? Then fucking fight, don't write out a fucking script with your opponent before the match.

Then I heard a scream. My anger disappeared as I knew I'd be stuck with these guys, all of them, for a while. No way anyone would make the hospital on their own. I noticed two things. One was a car, a goddamn fucking CAR! sailing a few inches over my head and the other was, not as clearly but still quite a sight, some guy standing on a roof close to ours, but not the right one being assaulted by one of the biggest zombies I'd seen so far. "Hey people! Some other guy is up there, and my guess is that he's needing some help!" I wouldn't like to watch the guy die, but I would like charging in on my own even less.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 26, 2010)

The touch of another human, be male or female, helped to restore a bit of my sanity.  I saw for the moment I wasn’t alone.  ‘These people could be my salvation.’ I thought then the bickering started. ‘Or my downfall.’ My thoughts once again turned morbid and I opened my mouth to say something, to tell them to stop we have to help each other not fight.  But, my words were cut short as the car went flying over our heads.

At first I thought it had to have been an explosion or a bomb though sound occurred before the cars impact against the other building, only the whistle as the air around the vehicle separated.  “What the hell…” I muttered, again shock registering in my mind.  The issue of not wanting to compute what I saw or the next words that were said.

I rushed to the side of the building slam into the low wall with almost enough impact to through me over.  Watching in wide eyed amazement I saw the huge creature climbing the building and roaring.  “What is he after?”  It was then, about the same time as the others, I saw the man running or rather climbing for his life.  “Someone else!”  I yelled surprised at the number of people in the area that had survived and I had no clue they existed.

“We have to do something!”  I cried clutching the baseball bat in one hand and the knife in another.  I look around me for a way over but only see the fire escapes as the nearest point.  ‘Could I jump it?  I would I make it?’  I only let the thoughts cross my mind for a minute as I look around at the others.  “We can’t let him die!”  A cool demeanor took over as I rushed to the fire escape and judged the distance.  “It’s not that far!  We could probably jump!”  I yelled to the others then looked back at the man with the distinctly strong build.  “Or a few of us could be thrown…”  I looked back then toward the other man as the creature charged.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2010)

*At this point there is no way we can beat a Tank. It'd kill us all with the weapons we have right now.* 

I didn't like Stormdrain, or whatever his name was. Actually I knew full well his name is Stormhawk but I'm going to make it a point to get his name wrong on every opportunity. Smug bastard. I could see he didn't like me, that look in his eye, thinking he was better than all of us. Still he could be useful when fighting an army of people who can't walk straight, throwing up all over the place and eating stuff they shouldn't. Hm sounds like college.

My mind focusses on the guy on the roof. He's in trouble and that big....thing is after him

"Run the other direction! Away from us! It's a noble sacrifice and we'll all remember you kind sir!" I shout. I get a look from the hooters girl. Admittedly I look at her chest first but after that, I realised I got the look from her. One of disapproval. What do I care what she thinks? I just met her and her jugs a few moments ago. I've been dealing wit looks like that all my life.

"Fine..." I mumble. "Not sure exactly what we can do...."

I prepare myself to take a run up and leap to the other building. What was I doing? This is so not like me, in times past I've just walked away. Why do I care about this stranger? 

I don't. I just really hate these damned zombies and I'm not gonna stand by and watch them take one of...us. I smile to myself. "Jack, you really are an idiot that won't amount to nothing" I parrot my parents.

I throw my axe over the gap and I leap over the gap to the next building, slamming my stomach into the ledge and scrambling up. A deafening roar is coming from up the side of the building

"Man that thing doesn't look happy. What you do to piss it off, call it's mother a whore or something?"

It roared again, louder this time as I picked up the axe. "Heh. Yo momma is so stupid she studied for a blood test." I slam the sharp metal into it's fingers. I cut some meat but seriously the finger is about the size of my forearm. it does little damage. The huge thing jumps up onto the roof and towers over us.

"Uh, I don't think we can do this...not with what we got. We need some serious firepower to take this down and..."

The tank grabs me and throws me back over to the group, discarding me. I'm making it sound as if I came out of this unscathed. When it grabbed me it seriously bruised a rib, I didn't here a wet snap, thank fuck. Then when it threw me I went straight into the skateboarding chick. I don't know how she fared after that. I looked up to see the muscle zombie, lets call it a tank, stomping towards the other guy there. 

"Fucking run!!" I get up and run for the door and head down the stairs into the dark, dark stairwell. Great.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 26, 2010)

I gathered myself as the giant green bitch made itself known. Thank God for exercise. Without it, I wouldn't have a chance of survival. I watched Jack get thrown by the giant gree- I mean, zombie. I didn't get a weapon, but I did manage to grab some first aid stuff. Not the best use of my skills, but whatever, I'll help however I can.

The giant thing stomped away from Jack for awhile. I took this opportunity to run to him and Hunter. I offered them my hands and pulled them up, looking over my shoulder at the giant bitch. 

"Are you okay?" I asked them. I quickly reached into the first aid kits, pulling out some pills. I handed them to Jack. He seemed to be in the most pain.

I analyzed the situation. Giant green bitch. We didn't have the means of defending ourselves. My heart began to race. I could hear my own pulse, my heart pounding hard. It was almost like it was right next to my ear. This was a bit intense.

"Name's Vince, by the way. Vince Welks." I introduced myself. "Hopefully we will make it out of this and we can all be introduced a bit better." I looked down. _If_ we get out of this. Things looked grim.

"If only there was some way that we could get rid of this damn zom... Green bitch. The building. If only there was a gas tank... oxygen tanks... something that could blow up when we shot it. Survival at the expense of the building." I said, half to myself, half to anyone else who cared.

It felt weird, having to kill this thing. It was once a human. All of the green bitches were. We were killing humans. Maybe their humanity was gone, but they were humans nonetheless. I reached for the flask at my side. Vodka. I took a swig. Loosen up.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 26, 2010)

So what the f*ck were they supposed to do in this type of situation??? And with the weapons they had on them, two pistols, axes and bats??? And another survivor was there, about to get smashed to bits, and served as desert for the zombie. Jack... probably inspired by Kiya's words took the chance to shine and jumped over to the building that was next to us, but came back rather fast, and in one piece, which was what mattered really.

"Everyone, get what you need. And RUN!!! Storm, grabb an axe and get ready. We're going to piss of Hulk over there."

What the hell was going through my blond head, to save one guy I seemed to be willing to put all of our lives in danger. My dad would be so proud right now... Those guys... if I make it will probably throw me to the zombies themselves... But I didn't care much really, I only put the gun in my inner jacket pocket and zipped it so I wouldn't lose it and went on to the table grabbing a med kit and two axes. One for the road and one for our friend over there.

"Here goes nothing."

As I put the spare one beside me, I lifted the other one over my head, and with all my strength I threw it towards the monster, as another person, Vince, took care of Jack, and had a stare down with Hulk's uglier half. The axe would actually hit the mark into the shoulder of the giant freak show, and I wasn't going to stick around and apologize to it. I made a strategic decision to get the F away from there, regardless of it's reaction.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 26, 2010)

Just as the beastie was ready to charge my ass and use my spinal chord as a tooth pick, my savior arrivaled from well...the roof top over. 

"Man that thing doesn't look happy. What you do to piss it off, call it's mother a whore or something?"

This guy makes me feel like I'm pretty much about where I was two seconds ago before he arrived, but if I'm about to die I might as well enjoy my last few moments with the guy I'm sharing a seat with on my bus ride to hell, "Like I wana' see what that thing's mother looks like," I say waving my sword around slightly with a grin on my face.

"Heh. Yo momma is so stupid she studied for a blood test."

He then went and got the thing's finger, "That was a mistake," I say moments before the tank grabs ahold of the guy and chucks him back to his band of buddies, "I just can't believe how smart I am sometimes," I say, knowing that something along those lines would go down.

Unfortunately the thing now had it's eyes set on me once again, "Yea, I had a feeling he wouldn't be much help,"

"Fucking run!!" he says before making a mad dash out of there, "Well there's an idea," I do a 180 and head start picking up speed. I dive from one building onto the one with the more friendly looking folk. I take a look at my company. Actually most of them aren't that friendly looking, but sure better than my last roof mate.

I give a slight wave to the monster, "Looks like I've found some new buddies," As I sheath my katana on my back I hear the creature roar, "Aw don't cry, I'm sure we'll meet up sometime along the line. Maybe in a next life, we could play ping pong or something," I don't bother to hear my old friend's response, hell I don't bother to hear from my new friends, I just follow the guy who sucks at fighting zombies down the stairs.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Jack*

At this point I don't even care if the rest are behind me or not, I mean...the freaking size of that thing! I should have chosen the gun. I wasn't in good shape. One of the guys had tossed me a medkit. I needed it. My leg and my ribs were crying out for attention. I decide to use it, sitting and applying the bandages on myself. 

"Huh...I feel incredibly better. Must be magic bandages or something.."

I look down the stairwell. The lights were mostly off, good thing I have my flashlight.  Its then I notice the smell. Vomit and a lot of it.

"You're gonna tell me that this building is filled to the brim full of zombies, aren't you?" talking to anyone that was listening. There were 6 or 7 floors to this building.

I hear the giant zombie above us, still unfreaking happy. What the hell was it doing? What the hell were the other non zombies doing? 

"Come on hurry up you guys!" I see vince taking a swig of vodka at the top of the stairs. Damn that's a great idea. Wish I had some. Maybe in one of these rooms.

I walk down a few steps and get to the first door. I barge at it a couple of times and then finally break in. "Hah, always wanted to do that."

I look round the apartment. "looks like this ain't the best of neighbourhoods. Good thing I'm right at home here." I cautiously walk around, looking for a drinks cabinet or something. I look at a poster and my head hangs

"Jesus will save you." it reads

"Sure he will. What? Is Jesus going to come down with a shotgun and kill all these motherfuckers?" I stare at the picture, I hear someone walking up behind me.

"Hey Joey, check this out. Jesus will save us all, what a bunch of...Oh shit you're not Joey!" I realise this as I turn and am faced with a green woman zombie. Damn they get ugly real fast! I swing my axe upwards out of sheer adrenaline, managing to lop off it's right arm. It pins me down with the left one and straddles me.

"I don't wannna make zombie babies!" it was at that point I decided that anytime I'm in a bad situation, I would have to say something cool, so I wouldn't have such lame ass last words! That is if I survived this one. I look frantically for help as its mouth comes closer to my face, looking to bite it off.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 26, 2010)

As I headed down the stairs I looked up at some guy taking a drink, "What are you doing! Atleast I had the decency to only come with a hangover!" Ugh, that's right, my head still kills and this zombie invasion is not helping...

I continue down the stairs when I stop and wonder, what are they doing? They don't even know me, I'm just some guy that got chased down by a giant zombie. It's not like they don't have bigger problems with all the other zombies and what not.

Maybe it was the sword that got their appeal but I don't think it's worth it. People are supposed to want to save their own skins, no ones every done shit for me, and I gave them the same in return...

Maybe I should...Go back, and help...with the giant...giant...GIANT zombie. Alright, I probably should, "I don't wannna make zombie babies!" Saved by the, well the scream. I leap down the remaining stairs and draw my sword, not a bad entrance. I turn to the door and slice that bitch's head right off, "That actually worked!"

Crap, that didn't sound right, "Well of course it worked..." I try to cover, the truth is I'm suprised this thing can actually cut more than toast, "I did owe you, now you don't have to be the baby daddy of some green faced...whatever. Though that might be the best you can get, seems there are only two chicks left and you know I'm getting one," I say with a grin as I offer him a hand.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Jack*

I'm amazed as the green head rolls off to the side and goes under the couch. I'm the covered in zombie blood as the jets of blood shoot out of the womans neck. 

"I suppose I should get used to it."

"That actually worked!" my saviour said. I'd laugh but considering I was inches away from having no face I settle for an awkward smile.

"I did owe you, now you don't have to be the baby daddy of some green faced...whatever. Though that might be the best you can get, seems there are only two chicks left and you know I'm getting one,"

I actually laugh at that one. 

"Hey, we may be the only humans left. You gotta share stuff you know." I grab his hand and he pulls me up. "Yech! Zombie blood is freaking disgusting... Well I'm up for checking the rooms, maybe this guy is packing." I grab my axe and we look around the rooms, I slowly open the door and see a zombie, with its head facing the bathroom wall, throwing up on it. Gross. I sneak up behind it and swing my axe hard at its neck. The thing falls off and the body falls to the ground. 

"Well I don't feel utterly useless now at least." I mumble and check the bathroom, my flashlight cutting through the darkness. The light shines upon a big bottle of medicinal alcohol. Not sure why Jesus lover here has it but it made me remember my days as a teen. Ah those were the days, setting stuff on fire, harrassing old women, stealing from the grocers. I grab a cloth and stuff it down the bottle, leaving the bathroom grinning.

Just then I hear a massive thud on the roof. "shit...you don't think that thing can jump over roofs as well do you? Those fuckers better get down here quick or I'm taking my chances with the stuff that can't break my back by looking at me."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 27, 2010)

*Kiya…*

As I waited to be thrown or to figure out how to cross the space between the buildings I saw the man that had been trying to comfort me rush past and try to help the one with the sword.  I had to smile at his attempt but it quickly faded as he was tossed around like a rag doll.  ‘What the hell is that thing?’  I thought to myself looking back toward the creature.  It was then the guy on the other building got smart and decided to make his jump across the gap.  

My eyes stayed on him as he landed then took off into the stairwell.  “They just left us…”  I mumbled watching them filing into the darkness.  “So much for chivalry.”  I glared after the guys heading down.  I muttered a few curses under my breath as I walked back over to the pile of stuff that had been left.  I figured that at least we could take a couple of extra things to help us out.  

Unfortunately I didn’t make it to the pile.  The tarred surface of the roof shook as if an earthquake had decided to add it’s fury to the situation.  I actually did think that for a moment then I heard that roar that only moments before was on the other roof.  Slowly I turned and saw that huge, pink, muscle bound abomination behind me.  For a moment we just stared at each other then I took a step back, the reaction was almost like a scene from the movie King Kong.  I screamed and he swung a mighty arm.  That was were the comparison ended.  Unlike most heroine I didn’t stand there and get grabbed.  I took off.

“Run!Run!Run!”  I said rushing past everyone and into the darkness of the stairwell.  The blackness was complete as I headed down into the depths taking two steps at a time.  It’s okay though.  This was my apartment building and I knew it like the back of my hand.  Which I am now hoping I know really well.  I would look at it but I can’t see anyway.  

I slammed through a door and decided to head to the stairway at the other end of the hall.  At this point I didn’t care about anyone else, I just wanted to get away.  “Fuck!Fuck!Fuck!Fuck!”  The word continued to leave my mouth as I rushed passed the doors of that floor.  I don’t remember the people that lived up here but it doesn’t matter now.  I won’t belong to THAT gorilla!


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2010)

*Storm*

I sat watching as one of the guys, the idiot magic man, took off and jumped to the other building. "You stupid son of a-" Like hell that guy's gonna change anything against a huge packet of muscle and flesh. I was proven right mere seconds later as the guy was thrown back to our building, landing with a hard smack against one of the crates. "Suits you right, hero of nothing" I thought as he grabbed his leg with a pained expression. Then suddenly, the guy on the other building had the great idea to jump over to ours. I didn't like the idea. Like that huge green beast would stay on the other building now. I finally stood up, still a bit shaky in the head when the beast got ready to jump over the gap. Seeing one of the girls standing like petrified on top of the building, I took a few running steps, grabbed the chick and carried her to the end of the ladder. "Goddamn girl, don't go all paralyzed when some green muscleman is trying to tear us apart" Almost jumping trough the trapdoor, I fell down rather painfully, managing to break my fall and protect the girl I was carrying from getting a three meter piledriver, but my shoulder hurt like hell. It was then that the magic man started screaming again. "Can NO ONE here take care of themselves?" I yelled out loudly, angrily. Luckily, the new guy, brandishing some kind of sword that I could only imagine standing on a stand in some fucking geek's house. No fucking way any functional sword would be decorated and curved like that.

I started shouldering doors, looking for use able objects when magic man came out running with a bottle of medicinal alcohol and a rag. "Molotov cocktail?" I found myself saying. "Is this guy mad?" I started yelling "OI! YE PLANNING TO BURN DOWN THE WHOLE GODDAMN BUILDING?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 27, 2010)

*Hunter 'Yuki'*

I see everything going on, a large beast of an infected climbing up the buildings, my eyes grow wide instantly, I was grabbed by a man and in the rush, knocking the wind out of me.  Once I recovered we fell down a hole, “Thanks, BUT NEVER DO THAT AGAIN!  I hate feeling helpless.” I say, shaking my fist at the man.  My mind begins to blur, my skateboard, that’s it.  I kick a door open, thank god, no zombies.  Looking around, a bed, a blood splattered wall, graffiti that says, ‘If I’m dead let me be.  Unless I’m trying to kill you.’

I run into the room on the other side, “Zombies, a sleepover.” I mutter, spinning and running out of the room, heart racing.  “Dude, don’t go in there.” I say pointing at the door, then taking off where Kiya is.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 27, 2010)

*Eric*

"Hey, we may be the only humans left. You gotta share stuff you know." 

I smirk, "Yea, maybe you can get one on weekends or something," I watch as he searches the room, I swing the blade around and start forcing the zombie blood off my blade but then I decide to leave some on, looks kinda cool.


"shit...you don't think that thing can jump over roofs as well do you? Those fuckers better get down here quick or I'm taking my chances with the stuff that can't break my back by looking at me."

I don't even dignify that with a response, but come on, I don't think a monster like that has a problem hoping onto a roof that even we managed to get off of, though him more airborne than myself.

I walk out the door, not even wanting to know what the guy planned on doing with that moltov he made, though I had a pretty good idea. Then I hear a nice female voice yelling, ?Fuck!Fuck!Fuck!Fuck!?  

I then realized leaving the two girls on the roof was probably not the best idea, luckily they look like they're in decent shape, but they brought some douche with them, "Hey, you ok?" I ask the blonde who looks a bit shaken up, "Close encounter with a green beastie?"

I then look up at the door, realizing that there are still a bunch of guys up there. A couple of them took that thing on to help me out...Gah I really hope I don't stay this nice throughout this whole thing, or I'll be dead. 

I rush back up the stairs, when I get to the top I give the guy with the vodka a good push in the right direction, though in his condition that might not have been the best idea, "Hey! Anyone that wants to live might want to get down here! As if that giant thing wasn't reason enough I think this guys about to burn this place down!"


----------



## Vergil (Jan 28, 2010)

Everyone was concerned about my molotov that I'd stuck in my pocket. It was ok in all my years I'd only managed to set fire to myself once...actually no, twice. Though I think they were more concerned about their own safety than mine.

"Don't worry guys I've done this before. Was a good few years ago but it's like riding a bicycle. I think."

Eric turned away after I'd shown my concern about the zombies being able to jump. I thought it was ok to be surprised by that. Gorillas couldn't jump...or could they...I dunno, maybe it was a stupid question. Studying wasn't my strong point. I had fast hands, no morals and a fair amount of luck. It had served me well so far. 

Kiya had dashed past me in a mad rush. Good thinking, it didn't seem like a good idea to stay in any one place for too long. One thing was for sure, we had to get out of the building, the giant zombie was still after us and...

*CRASH!*

Holy crap it was trying to get through the door, but it couldn't. Instead it smashed the wall, with what looked like a single punch. I'm so lucky to be alive right now. Another slice of luck was served up as the small doorway structure started to collapse, essentially sealing us in the building, but at least keeping the tank, as Yuki called it, out.

"I'm heading down..." I was getting a little panicky. This shit was bananas. I tiptoe down the concrete steps, I don't know why, the others were still happily chattiing away. Still no zombies. That was a good thing. We had reached the 4th floor when all Hell broke loose. Inside one of the rooms was this horrendous ringing noise. Someone's alarm clock was going off. At night. Who needs an alarm clock to go off at night??

Then there was a horrible collective scream. There was bashing behind all the doors above us and below us, as if everyone in the rooms were trying to break the door down. It sounded terrifying, made worse by reverb. 

I gripped my axe tightly and backed up the stairs until I felt human contact.

"Guys...lets not die ok?"

Geez what happened to my cool last words. 

The doors all broke down and around 50 or 60 zombies poured out. seemed like 10,000 to me though. Holy shit they were fast. I mean for things that had just been throwing up and looking so lethargic, they sure could run. That damn alarm clock was alerting them

"Shit." I pushed past the others "That clock, it's upstairs I think and we have to turn it off. Kiya, Yuki you better come, they'll be less zombies up there and I'll take it upon myself the protect you!" I say, staring at Kiya's breasts. D. Definitely a D.

Gah what am I thinking in a zombie apocalypse. I go up the stairs to be faced with a few zombies. I push one down, clotheslining it and hammer my axe down onto it's face. "Oh hell ye..."

I couldn't finish my victory cry and more came rushing out of their rooms.

"Damn! How many people live in these apartments?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kiya*

The hallway was dark as I rushed through forgetting anyone was ahead of me.  When the man with the sword spoke to me I’m surprised my clothes and skin stayed firmly attached.  I was so concerned about staying away from the thing upstairs I didn’t even see him step out.  Or maybe I thought he was another zombie and I had decided to just run through the entire place.  It didn’t matter.  

I turned quickly to answer him but he had already turned around.  “Don’t do that!  They will come if they want to live!”  I yelled at him as I continued down, not even looking to see what he did.  Now that was a change from a moment before.  I was the one screaming to rescue him, now I’m yelling to leave the others to die if they aren’t smart enough to run.  

Proceeding down a floor or two I feel something agonizingly sharp when my foot came down.  I lift it up and look at the bottom.  “Shoes…” I say to myself gritting my teeth and taking out the piece of mirror that had imbedded it’s self into the soft flesh.  “Damn it.  I forgot my shoes.”  I jerked my head around and look at the numbers on one of the doors.  In my panic I didn’t even realize what floor I was on.

“My apartment…”  I mumble realizing I had just passed my own door without realizing it.  I hobble over to the shredded doorway and look inside.  I try to avoid looking at Charlie sitting on the ground, the chair with it’s legs buried deep in his body.  “Shoes.  I need my shoes.”  Out of reflex I begin to talk to him again, though I still avert my eyes.  “Have you seen my shoes Charlie?  I really need to find them.”  I begin tossing things around in my search for the best shoes to wear.  “These won’t work…”  I toss a pair of platform heels to the side as I rush into my room.  In there under the bed I find my runners.  Quickly grabbing socks to prevent blisters I rush through putting them on then moving back into the living area.  “I’m sorry Charlie…”  I whisper choking back the tears as I finally look at him again.  

A huge crash from a few stories up brings me back to reality and run back into the hallway.  I can see that guy up ahead.  ‘Jack.  Jack was his name…’ I thought to myself as I look at him then toward the stairs to see if anyone else was coming.  It was then that ringing went off.  Alarms always sounded harsh to me but this one sounded as if it was warning of the coming apocalypse.  It turns out it was.  Or rather it was starting the end as the wails, moans, and splintering of wood could be heard.

It was then Jack turned toward me and mentioned the alarm.  My eyes moved upward and I let out a sigh at the thought of back tracking toward the gorilla.  “Right…”  I say testing my foot again before heading toward the stairs.  Just before I turn I notice he wasn’t talking to me but my girls.  I don’t really care for the moment, it was something I was use too, thanks to my job anyway.  My DD chest was why I was the highest tip earning waitress at the restaurant.  

“Protect me?”  His words finally clicked in and my eyes narrowed.  I opened my mouth to retort but then I thought better of it.  ‘If he wants to protect me then that is fine.  It just means one more person between me and the zombies.  Just remember if they are really chasing us…I’m going to trip you…’ I say the words in my head as I turn to head back up the stairs.  

Then they struck.  I couldn’t believe how fast the damn things could move.  Before I knew it one was almost upon Jack but he dispatched it fairly quickly.  ‘Maybe he will do a good job.’  I think to myself “The building was full.  A lot of students lived here so I’m sure there was a party or two going on also…”  I tell him when he asked how many people lived here.  I feel a hand on my shoulder and I place my hand on theirs.  “Thanks Yuki…”  I mumble turning to give the girl a smile but discover the green face of the guy that had been hitting on me everyday for the last year.  “FUCK!”  I scream as I whirl around in surprise.  

Pulling my bat up I swing hard at the man.  The sound of the wooden bat making contact with his head was almost satisfying.  The blood sprayed out but he was still standing so I cocked my bat back again and swung once more.  This time his head flattened on one side and turned to angle that wasn’t beyond what would be considered normal.  “Let’s turn that damn thing off!”  I yelled rushing up the stairs my heart pounding in my chest.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 28, 2010)

*Vince, who is not a green bitch.*

I ran with the others. What else could I do? I passed by my apartment for the last time that I ever dared to. I would rather not go back after green bitches take it over. I had no weapon to defend myself and only the others to rely on. I continued to follow Jack and Kiya. He kept checking her out. Quite hilarious, really.

As I ran, an apartment door opened and someone walked out. A green bitch, of course. He was right in front of me. I had no other choice but to get it out of my way, so I kicked right at its kneecap. The leg gave a satisfying snap with a bone protruding from the green flesh. Fucking gross. It didnt go down, so I kicked the other knee in. It fell.

"What the fuck! Freaky green bitch! Never stop freaking me out!" I yelled. Yes, the green thing fell, but it wasn't dead. It crawled at me. I backed up.

"Nuh-uh." I told myself, watching it pursue me by pushing its arms along. "They are freaking me the fuck out!" I exclaimed, curb stomping it... Into the floor. Kinda a floor stomp rather than a curb. It was out cold, but i doubt it was dead. Its head was spilling blood, though.

I continued running, following my meat shields... I mean... Fellow friendly survivors that I was currently using as meat shields, looking anywhere that I could for a weapon. Whatever Jack planned to use that Molotov for... I didn't much like it.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 29, 2010)

*Storm*

Running down, I encountered a few of the weird green guys again. My axe worked like hell, I loved the thing from the deepest inside of my heart from now on. It could split heads, sever limbs and be easily retractable all the while. I never knew axes could be so good. All of this didn't protect me from one of the beasts reaking a horrid cut on my lower right arm. It hurt like hell, I needed to find one of the med-kit carriers. At that moment an alarm clock started to sound and the screams started. My companion survivors didn't really like that alarm clock, it seemed. "Gotta do everything myself, it seems" I said as I ripped a piece of my shirt and used it to bandage my wound. At the same time the magic guy came running up, screaming for girls to follow him. "Some people can't ever place the gravity of a situation above their hormones" I said and sighed. I then saw Magic guy pulling out his makeshift molotov and aiming it at the stairs below, where indeed some zombies were moving. A damn lot, actually. Still, something else bothered me quite more. "Dude, I know this is all very stressful and stuff, but don't fuckin throw a firebomb down! How the hell would we get down then? Ye thinkin of using a molotov at all is bad enough, but if ye can't stop yerself, at least chuck it somewhere to a higher level!" The magic guy didn't seem to notice my words. I figured the only way to convince him otherwise was showing that there was another way to deal with zombies. "Ah, fuck you all, the goddamn world and this plague of green shits" I said, charging in on the green creatures. On the way I stopped for a cupboard. The nice heavy wood was a perfect projectile to knock over at least five zombies. Resuming my charge, I brought my axe in front of me. The first slash destroyed two and wounded three more, but I knew I'd never hold out alone. "People! A little help would be appreciated!" I yelled while executing a downwards chop on one of the zombie's heads. It split in two. About twenty more zombies were moving in on me. "And fast please!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 29, 2010)

*Yuki...*
I look around at the horde of Zombies, “Stay away from…ME!”  I yell, slamming a zombie into another, by hitting them in the head with my skateboard.  There was a domino effect from there.  I leap over them, then sneaking up behind Kiya, I set her onto my shoulders as I run, “If you don’t like it, too bad I have longer steps!” I say, sprinting around, and kicking through the zombies.  We get to the room where the alarm is going off, “Door’s locked…” I mumble, kicking the door multiple times, blasting a small hole into it, another round of screams, “Oh, crap.” I mumble, dropping to my knees, letting Kiya’s small hand unlock the door.

I leap back to my feet, we run into the room, “You get the alarm, I’ll watch your back.” I say, dropping Kiya to her feet, then dropping my skateboard onto a head of one of the infected.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 29, 2010)

After I threw the axe at the giant zombie, I didn't even register how fast I went for the stairs. Well I was the last to do so, but I don't remember ever going as fast. Well the freak show was about three times taller, and probably ten times heavier them I was... a freak show of steroids I would say.

"Where the hell is everybody..."

I looked around, as above I heard the tank land on the top of our building, holly shit, we needed to get out of here in case it went downstairs towards us. Making a right I noticed something, a sound? An alarm sound?!? A very loud alarming sound... and a LOT of screams, that for some reason the tank seemed like a nice guy. Those things came out everywhere it was ridiculous. I in my mind guessed that the noise drew them out, and that now it was time to use the axe I had on me. I wasn't going to waist ammo, so I took out the pistol as well, putting it on my lower back... I made a few careful steps, hearing the yelling of several of my fellow survivors. We were on the same floor, along with at least 10 zombies, two of which had already spotted me. And they could run really fast, faster they I could for sure. And they seemed to be in a frenzy to be honest, thirsty for blood. I swung the axe waiting to catch one of those, and made my move. With a strong swing I pinned the jerk to the wall, his head now away from his body, along with a piece of his arm, but this move left me open to the attack of the other creep who threw himself at me, almost performing a spear on me... separating me from my weapon, knocking a lot of air out of my lungs, and pinning me to the ground. Hell that hurt, and also reminded me of wrestling around with my bro... But I had little time, grappling with this guy wasn;t an option and I went for my gun. The problem was that the bastard was on top of me, holding me down, and using his "claws" to do damage. I luckily had a leather jacket on, so for the most part only the blunt damage hurt.

"Fuck..."

I could feel blood in my mouth, where did that come from, but with a shot the bastard fell down, a hole in his head... It was all blurry in my head, I received a few hits, but I felt somewhat ok. I was out one bullet as I stood up going for me axe, one more showed up, and in the distance I could heard more, a lot more of them screaming. I had no idea if this was smart, but I took aim at the guy and waited for him to attack, just like the last guy he came straight at me... This one wouldn't beat me up, I needed to find the other, although at that particular point that was the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 30, 2010)

"Oh Sweet jesus!" I shout as I see the vast number of zombies behind us. Yuki, Stormdrain and Joey were near the door, holding them off. The saving grace was that the corridor was at least narrow so only 4 could come at them at a time, the bodies were piling higher. God help us if we go outside. 

I wasn't sure what had happened to the others....were they still outside the room? The Tank was confined to the roof so we at least didn't need to worry about that thing.

I was with Kiya and Vince....who kept calling the zombies green bitches. Sounded good to me, I was all for racial discrimination against fuckers that were trying to eat me. I look around the apartment. No zombies. Hah, I knew I took the right choice.

"Right, Alarm clock....should be in the bedroom." I'm still running around panicked though. My heart is feeling like it's going to rip out of my ribcage. I run to the room with a bed in it, looking for the alarm. Shit that ringing is loud. I grab it, trying to find the button to stop it.

"Arrrgh Shut the fuck up!!" I throw it against the wall smashing it. The ringing stopped, but the zombies were still there. The wall against which I threw the clock at, had a dent. 

"Huh, these walls are paper thin huh? Jeez, you could hear almost everything going on in the next room, why I bet you could even breakdown these..."

CRASH!

The wall was suddenly not there.

"What the fuck!" I shout, nearly breaking the record fr the most amount of profanities I've used in a single hour. Zombies and more of them, racing through the hole in the wall, leaping over the bed and towards me. Some of the zombies that Yuki and co were fighting must have broken through the walls

"I HATE ZOMBIIIIIESS!!" I shout and swing my axe wildly. I chop down about 5 of them, blood splattering everywhere. I'm frantic. I drop my axe. Screw this, I am not dying right now.

I grab a dresser drawer, swiftly pulling it out of the dresser and smash it over a zombies head. Blood and underwear fly everywhere. Blood and underwear....that's just such a freaking gross combination. I grab a vase and smash it into the face of another. Despite the improvisation, I am eventually wrestled to the ground, just beside the bed. God, I'm about to cry for help...

"KIYA! VINCE! A little fucking help here please!" I'm angry, not at them but just at being surrounded by people. I don't do well in enclosed spaces.

The zombies are kicking me. Ow, ow ow! I'm crawling into the fetal position and it's just then I feel something. Something wonderful. My hand, underneath the bed inadvertantly lands on a gun. A pistol. I snatch it and turn, my back on their feet to stop them kicking for a second.

BANG BANG BANG!

Three shots fly out of the gun, into the chest of two zombies, who fall to the ground. Christ, that's all I can do. I spin again, crawling underneath the bed. The bastards flip it over! BOLLOCKS! There are still loads of zombies. Keep shooting. 

They drop, one by one. Some still crawling towards me but soon enough I'm surrounded again and I can't get up. There's...too many of them...

I hear a scream. Something not human. Fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 30, 2010)

*Eric*

I walk around the empty hallway, alone again...Atleast company arrived soon after, a couple of zombies spotted me and my heart almost stopped. I draw my sword and get ready. One took the charge but I somehow managed to slice through him pretty easily.

A few sloppy cuts later and the other two were down as well, I couldn't help but think I was getting pretty good at this. Just then the fatest, ugliest thing I'd ever seen approached.

"Maybe you should roll at me, you'd have a better shot," Man was I getting cocky...But come on, the thing was coming at me at half a mile an hour, can you blame me?

"Alright, lets end this quick tubby," I charge forward and then...the most disgusting thing EVER happened to me. It puked all over me! Not just normal puke, zombie puke. It traveled about 4 feet and smacked right into me, covering me in crap!

"ARE YOU KIDDING ME!" I rip off my shades so I could see something and then charged at the overweight pain in the ass. As soon as my blade made contact the thing popped like a balloon. 

Unfortunately...when it exploded I got some zombie guts to go along with the puke all over me, "Great, now I can't see again!" I say trying to whipe the crap off of my eyes. 

I start hearing foot steps, "Guys? Girls...hopefully," if only...I feel a claw slash me across the chest, "Gah!" I swing my goo covered sword and cut the thing down, if only that was the only one...

Even though I'm blind right now I can tell that there was oh lets say a small army of zombies coming right at me. So as much as I'd like to try my luck at being a blind swordsmen I high tailed it out of there, no idea where I was going but I know it was away from those zombies, "ZOMBIES CHASING ME AND I CAN'T SEE WHERE THE HELL I'M GOING! COULD USE SOME HELP DAMMIT!" 

Wait, I don't need any help, screw it, I've never gotten help from anyone before...BAM! I walk right into a wall, "Oh come on..." I stumble back onto my feet and turned around, raising my sword for probably the last time.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jan 31, 2010)

_Vince, whose steady hand will be the undoing of many green bitches_

God damn! So fucking many of them! Jack screamed for help. Sounded like he was surrounded. I ran into the apartment. I saw greenies on Jack like an unsuspecting kid on the lollipop of a child molester. Where the fuck did that simile come from? Thinking of a way I could help, I turned to the kitchen. Had to be something in there.

Rummaging with slightly shaking hands through drawers, some green bitches coming toward me now. "Aw... FUCK yeah!" I exclaimed, gripping the cold steel handle that warmed my heart. A good long 12 or so inch chef's knife. Next to it, a squarish butcher's hacking knife. I held one in each hand and turned to the bitches. My hands stopped shaking. "Hmm... Shall be go for diced or julienned bitch today? Well considering the time constraints..." I said, flipping a knife in my hand, charging at a bitch.

With a few quick slices, a head fell to the ground. The head of a green bitch. Blood spurted out and the body plunked to the ground. "...I'll just just have to do what I can." I chuckled a bit, kind of in shock that I just chopped a head off. I was fighting back. I turned to my side, a green bitch was swiping its claws at me. I tried a sloppy parry with my knives, its claws just grazing me. I then jabbed my knives into it, pushing it back towards a window. I kicked it in the torso when we got there, pulling out my knives and sending it through the glass.

I looked over at Jack. Ambushed. "I'm coming!" I yelled to him for support. I ran over to the mob, swinging the knives rapidly. One bitch got its back sliced up, blood spraying to no end. It fell after a minute. I swung the butchers knife at a greenie who was about to claw at Jack. Its arm plopped to the ground. It was gross, but satisfying. I stuck the knives between my belt and my pants to carry them and picked up the long-clawed arm.

"Let's see how they like it!" I exclaimed, my voice shaking a bit. My wound on my leg and the one on my chest from the bitch i flung out the window... I forgot to properly treat those. Shit, where'd my first aid kits go? That could wait. I swung the severed arm at a greenie. It tore through half of its body. The one-armed one snatched its arm back after that bitch fell. It turned and came for me. They all started to! I lured them away from Jack and toward me!

I backed away, watching them come at me. I was approaching the wall that they had come through to start with. It led into a different apartment. I didnt want to know what was in there. As I backed up, I passed a standing lamp. I quickly snatched it and swung it at one bitch. It got knocked away, but unfortunately, I let go of the lamp too.

Shit... I was never so scared for my life. I could hardly speak, but I managed to force a few words out. "Jack... Left you.... Alone.... Now you help... Kill the bitches." I pleaded to him, my voice shaking. The greenies were all on me, no longer on him and now i needed help. But... what caused that inhuman scream from earlier?

"Shit!" I yelled. A green fucker clawed me when my thoughts were away. I stumbled down a bit, spotting the gas line. That would be a risky fucking move, but I knew where it was now. I pulled myself back up to my feet. "Jack. If I cut this gas line... Do you think we have enough time to get out before something sets off the boom?" I asked him, throwing stuff on the ground as a barrier between me and the bitches.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kiya...*

?Don?t you ever pick me up like that again!?  I snap at Yuki while me moved closer to the alarm.  ?I may be small, well much smaller than the rest of them but I?m not a doll!? I scream in my head as the door is opened and we enter the apartment.  Searching for the alarm I am a bit slow as I hear something crash against the wall and the alarm suddenly dies.  I think of how quick that was then begin to think of our own chances but quickly shake my head to end those thoughts, not wanting to tempt luck.  ?Murphy?s law?? I mumble as I turn to see more zombies filtering into the room.

Grabbing my bat I rush forward and begin to swing.  The crack of the bat colliding with the heads of the creatures is more than satisfying yet at the same time sad and sickening.  Looking into the eyes of the creatures I pause, my mind thinking about how I use to live with these people.  How we would smile and nod as we passed in the hall?

Again I shake my head.  ?Not now!?  I scream both at the chain of thought and the zombie hand tearing at my breast from behind.  I grab the knife just as they bite down on my shoulder and send the blade into his head not once but a few times.  I continue to pull the knife out and sink it back into the monsters flesh until I feel their grip slacken and they fall away.  ?Now would be a good time to move on!?  I yell spinning and letting the oak of my bat split the head of a yet another creature as I saw Jack and the cook come out of the bedroom panting.

I looked around frantically and saw some duct tape on the floor then look at my bat and knife.  Quickly I begin to wrap the duct tape around the knife, strapping it to the top of the bat.  Essentially making a type of impromptu sword.  It was then the chef brought up the gas line.  ?Are you fucking stupid!?  I screamed at him tearing the duct tape and letting it drop to the floor.  ?You think his damn cocktail is dangerous!  You will blow us all to hell!?  The words tear from me in a terrifying outrage as I first point to Jack then the chef himself.  ?I haven?t survived this long to be bar-b-qued by you!?  I looked at the small group with my eyes wide and I shake my head.  ?Do what you want!  I?m out of here!?  I turn then and look at the empty doorway and sprint out and head for the stairs.

The swarm of zombies in front of me was of ridiculous proportion causing me to skid to a stop on the linoleum floor.  ?What are they after??  I say quietly to myself figuring this is why things are so quiet back at the apartment.  Then I saw him.  I thought he was one of them since he was covered in some kind of green slime.  It was that damn guy that brought that gorilla to us.  

I hate to admit for a moment I thought maybe I should leave him.  Save my own skin.  Let the temporary reprieve help me escape.  I even went so far as to turn and take a step or two.  The thoughts were fleeting as I tighten my grip on my bat and knife.  ?No.  This isn?t like me?? I think to myself while I take a deep breath.  I turn and begin to rush forward.  ?Swing at 9?oclock asshole!  And, if you hit me with that god damn sword I will kill you myself!?  I yelled at him as I moved to his other side and began to swing with my bat, cleaving one zombie?s head in two.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 31, 2010)

*Eric*

I pause for a moment to think two things, 1: Who just yelled at me? and 2: What's 9'oclock? 2 came to me quickly though and as I swing I feel my blade cut right through one of those things. 

"So who is my lovely voiced saviour?" I ask, vision still too blurry to see. Guess that's as smooth as I can play it when I'm blind and covered in zombie goo. I keep cutting through the ones right in front of me, I guess whoever this girl is has my back seeing how I haven't been stabbed from behind yet.

After several blind swings later they seem to all be gone, and I'm slowly getting my sight back. I turn around to see who this girl is but I'm sure she thought I was about to accidentily chop her in half, "Though I'm sure I could've handled that by myself," Yea right, hope she doesn't take that too seriously, or next time I'm fighting blind I might be screwed, "Thanks," I say kind of awkwardly, I'm not really used to that word I guess.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 1, 2010)

*Storm*

I slashed at another zombie. Why the hell was no one coming in to help? There had been quite some survivors, yet here I was, holding off about fucking thirty or forty of the fucking diseased green shitbeasts on my own. I beheaded another one, cutting off an arm in the backswing. "What the fuck people, fucking come and help me!" I screamed as about five more of the beasts charged in. With a yelp and a claw that put a nasty cut on my forearm, I fell back, swinging my axe in wide arcs to keep the zombies at bay. They waded in relentlessly anyway, not caring in the least about the limbs I separated with each swing. "DAMN YOU FUCKHEADS, THERE ARE MORE THEN THIRTY OF THE BEASTS OVER HERE AND I'M LEFT ON MY FUCKING OWN?" I screamed as loud as I could. I was growing more desperate with every passing second. I splitted another head, cut off more arms, but it just didn't matter. There were too many of them, and they were a whole fucking damn lot faster then your standard movie or video game zombies. 

Another waded in, another was destroyed, but my strikes started to slow and to come with less force. I couldn't hold this out forever on my own. With a sudden berserker attack, I destroyed about 5 or 6 more of the beasts, but with that my ability was about depleted. "HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP YOU DAMN BASTARDS!"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear Stormdrain's voice as Vince and I fight off the remaining bastards in the bedroom. He was in trouble and I was half tempted not to go to him. "Yeah give us a fucking second!" 

I listen to Vince's plan, Kiya wasn't thrilled about it, but shit she works in Hooters so she's probably as thick as two planks. 

"Sure why not. We can put something that will explode in the microwave." I smack a zombie square in the face with the gun and look towards the kitchen. "If they have some of that cheap white wine, I remember doing a prank on my mate."

sang

"Takes about 4 minutes." I shoot the last remaining bullets into a few zombies and clear a path to the kitchen. I look down the corridor to the stairway and see Kiya and Eric fighting off their zombie friends. Yuki was fending off a few at the door way, I couldn't see Storm.

I open the fridge and find what I'm looking for a cheap box of white wine. I frantically set up the timer. "Hit start and tell us when you're ready Vince, I'm going to help mr cagefighter."

I run back to the bedroom and through the hole in the wall, picking up my axe as I go. I hack and slash, getting a pretty good technique with this thing. Maybe I could be a lumberjack, man what I wouldn't give for a chainsaw right now. 

"How did you get this many on to you? Are you wearing zombie perfume of something. Or maybe it's just the fact that everyone you meet wants to hurt you!" I shout with a wry smile.

It did seem odd though, whilst we wre in the bedroom the horde of zombies turned and ran outside again, towards Eric. They must have spotted Stormdrain too. Not that I care about zombie psychology or anything, I was however giving free lobotomies. I chop one's head off

"Hah looks like he's not getting AHEAD in life."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kiya….*

The last of the zombies around the sword wielding man fell and I stood panting from the exertion.  “K-Kiya…”  I choked out bending over slightly.  The running and fighting combined with the adrenaline was taking it’s toll on me.  I know I stay in decent shape, I have to with my job.  But, never in my right mind did I train for something like this.  

I placed a hand on my chest as I caught my breath and decided to ignore his first comment and respond to his second.  “No problem…”  I say my breath calming finally.  “We need to go though.  I do believe the others are planning…on…blowing…the…building…”  I begin to take in his appearance and the bile rises in my throat.  “Vom…”  I am unable to finish the sentence, the scent of the goo covering him finally assailing my senses.  “Fuck…”  I mumble turning away as the vomit came out.  

My body heaved as I retched into the corner.  ‘How ironic…’  I thought to myself as I regurgitated the last few things I had eaten.  ‘I beat the brains out of what use to be humans and have no issue but smell the puke…’  Again the heaves wracked my body as I emptied the last of my stomach contents.  I sat crouched for a moment then wiped my mouth as I turned around and apologies.  “I…I’m sorry.”  I said blushing slightly and looking away.  “I have never been able to handle that…”  Slowly I turn and begin to head toward the stairs, more than slightly embarrassed to do that in a situation like this.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2010)

I sprint down the sidewalk as fast as my black leather office shoes can carry me, still decked out in my bloodstained dress shirt and pans. Looking like some kind of refugee from office hell. 

I'm also being chased by a horde of Zombies, but not those slow moping, haha you can't run you bitches, kinds of Zombies. No these are the new age, look at me Ma I can outsprint Carl Lewis, kinds of Zombies. 

"SOMEONE HELP ME!!!!" I scream at the top of my lungs at the busted shops and smoking buildings that I run past, but I know it's futile. The last people with a pulse that I had contact with are all dead. 

One of those pussbags, a teenager by the looks of him, starts to close in on my heels. I heave my empty 9mm at him, the way the criminals on TV would throw their guns at Superman when they ran out of bullets. I'd always laugh at them when they did that. Like what did they think would happen? He's fucking Superman. It seemed very funny at the time, but now the jokes on me I guess. 

The gun strikes the pussbag in the chest but doesn't even knock the fucker off balance. "FUCK!"I I scream in pure outrage, the kind of outrage I guess you feel when you still have lot's of years left to live but you realize you won't live to see them. 

On a whim I randomly run into the burnt out lobby of a building and barricade myself in a boom closet. The door is pretty heavy and should hold out, but not for long. 

"How the fuck did this happen to me?!" 

_*Just over an hour ago...*_
"How many bullet's do you have left?" what's his face asks me, a burly African American man in his late twenties. 

"Two..." I respond. I'm saving one for myself in case things go south. 

"Two?! Why'd you have to use so many on Darrell you idiot?" Jill asks me in that fucking grating and whiny voice that annoys me so much. I stare at Jill for a second, her long blond hair all mussed up and her royal blue blouse untucked and ruffled, but making her blue eyes seem that much bluer. It makes her look quite sexy in a damsel in distress kind of way, but I can't help but want to throw her out of the window. 

This entire affair just confirms to me what I've always known but was always afraid to admit...there isn't a God. Not because there are hundreds of zombie office workers just beyond this place trying to get at us. That kind of stuff happened all the time in the Bible from what I remember, all that doom and gloom shit. No it's because if there was a God, or a merciful one at least, I doubt he'd allow the Jill's of the world to be saved. 

"Oh I'm _sorry_...the fuckin guy was trying to bite my dick off while I was taking a piss!" I wave my 9mm in front of her face to get the point across that you don't insult the only guy carrying a loaded weapon.  

I quickly look around the cubicle we're using as a hiding place, which used to belong to some chick named Debbie. She had a thing for porcelain pig figurines and has dozens of them arrayed all over the desk and shelves of her cubicle. Little Pig's dressed in suits, clown outfits, you name it, even a Pig version of Barack Obama. Yes we can...

"We've got to get to the emergency stairwell as fast as we can, but without weapons we're screwed!" 

"I don't see any weapons," Phil replies dubiously, nervously pushing his wire frame glasses up over the bridge of his sweaty nose. 

"Well..." I quickly grab a hot pink stapler off the desk, one of those cheap plastic jobs you can buy at Staples, and hand it to Phil. He looks at me, and then at the stapler, with a bug eyed expression from beneath his glasses.  

"Are you fucking kidding me?! We can't do this!" Phil exclaims.

For some reason I glance over at the Pig figurine of Obama and suddenly grab Phil by his shirt collar, "Yes we can!" I shout at him emphatically, shaking him back and forth.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 2, 2010)

I battled the zombies from many doorways in my virtual lifetime but never did I think I would have to do it in real life.  My arms feel like they?re going to give on me.  But my mind and legs say otherwise.  I grab a curtain from a room, making a sash around me and sliding the skateboard into it, the curtain was blue?My apartment!  I look around, then take off into my bedroom, pulling open drawers,_ ?I know I had one?? _I think in my mind as I open up my underwear drawer.  Duh!  Closet!  I look in there to find a set of?nothingness.  I laugh to myself, ?Oh yeah?I had to sell it for rent money.? I say, as I run out again, one minute went by.  Another set of stairs?I grab my skateboard, and I  leap onto the rail and ride down, arm outstretched.

I land at the bottom, the zombies only staggered as I slam into a wall. _ ?Oh crap, oh crap??_ I think to myself, as they try to encircle me.  I give a kick to their ankles, dropping them like the rag dolls they are.  I leap to my feet, grabbing my board and running on the bodies.  I see a body, it was a friend of mine, well, when it?s a zombie apocalypse anything goes.  I take a running leap, landing on the body, and sliding around from the blood.  ?Woohoo!  I?ve wanted to do this since Devil May Cry!? I yell, arms raised.  I?m being chased from behind, and another coming from in front.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 2, 2010)

I was breathing heavily, too damn heavy. I'd been swinging this stupid damn axe over and over, the sick thud and wet snaps. Am I getting used to them? This horrendous butchering? I mean, killing people with a gun - that's easy. But this, was so much more personal....no, they're not people. Not people.

I swing again and the axe get stuck in a womans chest. No not a woman. A zombie. Fuck sake, swing harder, you can't kill anything like this. Storm was in trouble.

I clear out a few of them but I'm exhausted. Too exhausted to swing the thing anymore. Storm had been fighting non stop, I didn't like him but his endurance was incredible. There weren't that many left and he was bashing heads together.

What was Vince doing? He should have given the signal by now.

I turn to the Hooters girl, I think just to give me a sight of something other than a horde of green...bitches, or sweaty blood covered men. Kiya was fucking sexy. My head turns to see her throwing up. 

Throwing up?

God! Is she turning into one of them? Maybe those throwy up zombies? My mind wanders and envisages her as that...thing.

"No! I won't let you!" I sprint, finding some hidden energy from someplace and grab Kiya by the shirt "Don't change!"

I shake her. As if that would change it. Maybe it was like a poison....I look around her for an open wound. One on her arm, one on her neck, one on her right breast. That one's closest to the heart! I'll suck out the poison

I dive inbetween her heaving bossoms about to try and suck out the poison.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 3, 2010)

*Vince, who is contemplating blowing these green bitches halfway to hell*

I stood there, staring at the fallen bodies of the greenies and then towards the microwave. I found a bottle of white wine, like Jack had suggested, but I wasn't sure... Was four minutes enough? How could we get out? And how would I signal them? Fire... fire... A fire alarm? If I pull the fire alarm, the green bitches will be attracted to all of them, drawing them into the building. Maybe it will distract them, maybe it will just piss them off more.

But how to escape? Escape... The fire escape. The front door wasn't an option any more, it seemed. What about the fire escape? Sure, it would lead down into an alleyway most likely filled with its own share of greenies, but if we are all there together, we may be able to push our way through. Or maybe there won't be. I had to think...

I looked under the sink and found an emergency first aid kit, like most people keep in their houses. I tended to my wounds, keeping a hand near a knife at all times. The green bitches have been quiet in this room for awhile now. I could go down the stairwell as far as it could go. Then I would head down the fire escape. Run out of the alley and meet the others outside the building, a bit away. We would rendez-vous there and decide what to do next. It makes... sense. Sense in this world may just be false hope though.

I stuck the wine in the microwave, pushing each button with a beep. My finger hovered over the start button. I put my finger down and ran over to the fire alarm and pulled it. The high-pitched bell rang on and on. It was piercingly loud. I heard a few green bitches coming so I quickly ran back, hit the start button and grabbed a knife from the drawer, tossing a knife at the gas line. I still had my two knives at my side.

_4 minutes..._


----------



## Kuno (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kiya…*


My knees felt weak and I could barely lift the weight of the bat.  It drug on the floor as I headed for the stairs.  ‘Just have to get out of here…’ I thought to myself trying not to give in to the exhaustion that was trying to dig it’s claws into me.  “Please.  Just let us survive…” I mumbled as I thought ahead.  If we run into whatever had puked all over the sword wielder.  “I don’t know if I could make it through…”  The words escaped me but they didn’t surprise me.  What a fucking weakness to have right now.

Proceeding forward I could see the green exit sign and the door below it.  ‘Safety?’  I thought but wasn’t sure though I did hope even if I was fighting the urge to give into the fear and melancholy.  “I can’t give up now…”  I whispered as I heard footsteps rushing up behind me.  I whirled around lifting my bat only to see Jack.  I visibly relaxed to see him and to be honest felt good that he had such a concerned look on his face.

That was until he did what he did.  For a moment I stood frozen, disbelief registering in my mind.  ‘This isn’t happening…’ I thought but I looked down.  ‘Nope it is…’ The second thought on the heels of the first as I saw his head buried in the area between my breasts.  ‘Was he trying to suck…’ My expression turned horrified at the thought.  “What the fuck?!”  I yelled and tried to push him away.  

It took a few tries to disengage him, thanks to my exhaustion and his strength.  “We are surrounded by zombies and try that shit?!”  I couldn’t believe this was happening.  I had to deal with this enough at work but to have it happen in the middle of a fight for survival was incredible.  Finally I pushed him off and glared at him.  “Don’t you ever fucking touch me again!”  I whirled around and began to storm toward the stairs.  Another burst of adrenaline seemed to course through me thanks to my anger.  ‘At least he gave me that.’

I glared at the door then looked down seeing a hickey where his mouth had been.  “Unbelievable!” I yelled reaching for the doorknob until I felt his arms wrap around me.  “I told you not to fucking touch me!”  I screamed at him reaching down to rip his arms away.  Only they were wet and felt strange.  I tried to look down and realized something was around my throat.

“I’m not!”  Jack said back to me.

‘Thanks for the information now…’ I thought as I began to try and pull whatever it was off of me.  When I realized it wasn't going to give and I was being dragged, I couldn’t help but scream.  My voice exactly matching the alarm that had began to scream with me in unison.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 3, 2010)

*Storm*

Finally someone had come to help me. Fuckin hell, it was about time. My swings began to slow a bit, and there were still plenty of the green things left. My "Saviour", though I'd like to call him ally instead of that, I'd never call this guy a saviour. It was Mr. Magic, swinging around with the other axe like he was felling plants in his back yard while having a temper that could reach the heavens. I was afraid he'd cut my head off. I reconciled. I'd rather have him cut my head off that have one of those green beasts BITE my head off. I swung my axe yet again, cutting off another head. I allowed myself to fall back a bit, making the magic guy take the brunt of the zombies on. "How did you get this many on to you? Are you wearing zombie perfume of something. Or maybe it's just the fact that everyone you meet wants to hurt you!" This guy had balls. First he attracted this goddamn wave of zombies himself, then he runs off and goes sip some drinks, then he returns and acts like it was my fault? "You might try to remember that it was you that brought this gang on us and then ran away, mister hardcore guy" I said, my voice coming in labored gasps. 

And then... this guy was really a pro in pissing me off. Right when it started to look like they were making some progress in destroying these things (there were only ten or so left), he turned around and started running. Running right too... No into, the boobs of Kiya. "WHAT THE BLOODY FUCK ARE YOU DOING?" How the fuck could you go for a boobjob when you're being swarmed by zombies? What the hell is wrong with this guy? I smashed another of the zombies as I carefully started moving back. The strength in my arms had returned momentarily because the end of this wave was near. Crushing the last head of this flood, I sank down against the wall, breathing hard and fast. I hate zombies.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 4, 2010)

Why am I getting grief? I try and be good and see where it gets me? Maybe I should just go with my instinct and just pounce on the girl and suck on her...

Oh

Well on this occassion its understandable I suppose. I take the shouting fit Kiya. Not from Storm though, he can go fuck himself. If I want a boob job in the middle of a zombie apocalypse thats my choice. Damn...a boobjob....that sure does sound nice. Just get right inbetween her...wait what am I thinking in the middle of a..

Oh

Wait. Why is there an alarm ringing? A high pitched alarm. One that can be heard from outside? The alarm in the clock managed to attract all the zombie in the building to us, now we have to deal with the ones outside too?

"Could you not think of a better signal, Vince!" I shout from the stairs. Kiya was still yelling, something about not touching her. Jeez get over yourself.

"I'm not" I say simply.

Then out of my peripheral I see her moving, somewhat unnaturally. I turn and see Kiya being dragged off. I can't see by what so I shine my flashlight at her. She had a hideous, slimy greenish pink...tentacle...around her body. It made her boobs look bigger. Anyway so she had that around her and she was being dragged into a room. 

My mind started to wander. OI! Jack. No time for this. You have less than 4 minutes before this entire building blows up!

She was screaming as she got pulled into the darkness of a room. 

"Storm! Boobs...I mean Kiya's in trouble. She's being dragged off into that room." I could hear her. it sounded as if she was choking. I grab my axe and hear a horrible coughing. Different from Kiya's now strained voice. There was some bright, illuminated green smoke coming from in there. 

OK I don't mind admitting I was scared. I liked Kiya and all but shit, I'm not sure if I was ready to jump into the arms of death for her quite yet. I just met her. I freeze at the door.

"He...Help..." I hear her say weakly.

I remember something...something from a while ago. My sister. I couldn't do anything...I..I tried to save her but I...and she cried out...

I won't let it happen again.

"Just hold tight, Sarah, I'm coming!" I charge into the darkness of the room and see the tall hideous creature. It had massive boils around its face, horrible flaky, drying out skin and smelt terrible. It was beating and clawing at Sarah.

"You get your fucking hands off her!!" I yell in rage and try and loosen its grip by pulling on it's tongue. It feels fucking gross. I manage, with all my strength to get Sarah some air. I dare not swing my axe, I don't have nearly enough finesse with the thing.

"STORM! VINCE! FUCKING JESUS! HELLLP!!" I shout in desperation.

The alarm still rings. That same scream we heard before the first horde came rings out from outside. 3 minutes left...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 4, 2010)

*Eric*

Well figures, the first insanely hot girl to give me her name gets dragged away by...ugh, something. I had already managed to get nearly all of that crap from that last zombie off of me, those little fuckers sure seem to like it so I figured it would be a good idea to get rid of it.

I knew I had to help her, she did just save my ass not too long ago, plus she puked for me, even if that normally isn't a good thing. So I gather up some strength and get ready to go when that first guy who was getting raped by some zombie chick before took the lead.

I sigh, well, maybe he'll be able to handle this thing better than that gorilla of a zombie from before that threw him around like a rag doll. He reached the thing that had Kiya, but it was already beating the crap out of her while she was choked by it's tounge.

He managed to get her some air but that wouldn't help much with that thing hacking away at her so I make my move, "I'm not Storm or Vince so just call me Jesus I guess!" 

The fact that my sword was very sharp and she was very close to the zombie target I decided to use the hilt of the blade. I smashed it right into that thing's ugly face, but that wasn't enough, "Get offa' her already!" I say continuing to beat the thing.

I've had enough of this... "I don't think she's your type buddy," I say flipping my sword back to the way the good lord intended it to be held, and then I stabbed that freak right in it's side, the other end of the blade coming out the other side and avoiding Kiya.

With a moan it loosens it's tounge's grip and Jack takes the gasping girl back a few feet. I then procceed to pull my sword out and chop that thing's tounge off before moving to it's weird lookin' head. As I slice through it's neck a giant cloud of smoke fills the room, "*Cough* Hope those things don't like this stuff as much as they liked that goo."


----------



## Kuno (Feb 6, 2010)

*Kiya…*

The smoke.  Oh god the smoke.  My eyes stung and my throat screamed out as I took that first sweet breath.  Only to have my chest filled with this acrid stench.  The cough ravaged my body, I felt as if my lungs wanted to burst out of me and run for their lives.  With my eyes blurry I crawled, on hands and knees,  toward the window.  My arms weakened from the fighting and combined with being starved of the life giving oxygen were almost unable to open that crystalline surface.  The fresh air outside taunting me as my cough joined those in the room.  

Once, twice, I yanked on the window.  I wanted to scream out in frustration at being kept captive as I was, the ring of the alarm and the choking smoke.  Leaning my head on the cool glass I tried to catch my breath.  That was when I saw it.  I forgot to unlock the window.  Chuckling slightly at my own stupidity I lifted my shaky hand and flipped the lever.  After that the window slide open as if propelled on it’s own.  I stuck my head outside and breathed in the sweet, sweet evening air.

When I was sure I could speak I let my hoarse voice correct Jack.  “Kiya.  My name is Kiya…”  I’m sure he just forgot my name in the confusion.  I don’t blame him, I probably would have too.  “Thanks Swords…”  my scratchy throat made my voice sound distant as I let my head hang for a moment.  

That’s when I saw it.  The fire escape!  I had totally forgotten about it.  “The fire escape!  It should be easier!”  I yelled hoping I was heard over the shrill sound of the alarm.  I turned around and moved back toward the corpse of that thing that had held me captive.  Giving it swift kick in the side I grabbed my bat with the knife taped to it.  “We need to go!”  I snap the words, hoping that everyone alive, well coherent, heard me.  

Limping toward the window I looked back.  “Please…”  I said softly.  “I don’t want to be alone…”  Tears stung my eyes as I made the confession without looking back though I did pause as the words left my lips unknowing if they even heard me over the other noises around them.  After a moment I stepped out onto the cold black metal of the fire escape.  Closing my eyes for a second I moved toward the steps hoping the others were right behind me.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 6, 2010)

*Jack*

That smoke is pretty gross, I hack and cough as the green crap is swirling around me. This guy is called a smoker, so I've decided. Either that or tentacle rape man, though I think the forst one is easier to say.

"Kiya...yeah I know your name.." I said, unaware of what she was talking about. Wasn't I calling her that all along? No,shit! I callled her Sarah..."Sorry, I mistook you for someone else for a moment..."

I don't really want to say anymore and change the subject

"Hey Jesus, thanks. Got any more miracles you can pull out of your ass?" I ask Eric. Now's probably not the time for idle chatter though. That alarm is going off and I peer out of the window. there's a lot of zombies out there, bashing at the front door. I see them as they break it down and rush in. 

"Guys, looks like we gotta move it. Ladies first," I say sarcastically looking at Kiya already out the window. At least she had brains. I look back and wonder what the hell Storm, Vince and Yuki are doing. We need all the help we can get....we already lost too many people today. 

"There's a subway station that will lead to the hospital, it's better than being out in the open. Also theres a shop along the way that'll come in handy just past those offices." I look down, all the zombies are in the building.

2 minutes left....


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 6, 2010)

*Vince*

I opened the window, not wanting to wait any longer in that green bitch infested hellhole. The fire escape appeared a bridge to a safe haven in my mind. I stepped out onto it, working my way down it. It all was working out well so far. I looked over at a different section of the escape. Some of the others were there. Hopefully the rest would make it out.

It all made sense. The fire alarm would lure all the greenies into the explosion, lessening the number that we had to deal with. Now all we had to do was get to the chopper, but I doubted that we were completely done fighting for our lives. And what happened when we did get to the chopper? Are we home free? Is there more?

I shook my head and kept my thoughts level. I quickened my pace down the fire escape. Only a few minutes left. Still a few bitches in the alleyway. I was almost down. I had to kick down the last ladder to the ground. I waited a second for a greenie to line up under it. I kicked down the ladder and it impaled the green bitch.

As I dropped down, a few of them surrounded me. Luckily, most of the ones that would be out here were lured by the alarm. Lower the numbers. I grabbed my knives, slashing at one, attempting to evade the striking claws. A few scratched me. I continued to cut through skulls, necks, anything I could until I was safe.

I looked up and waited for the ones who were descending the escape.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 7, 2010)

One word that came to my mind as I made a run for it after dispatching two more zombies... Despair. There was just no way we could win this thing. I took out about a dozen zombies by now, and in the next hall I could hear fifty more, and with those odds we all got separated from one another. I had a hard time thinking straight as I made my way into an empty room.

"Heeeee... heeeee..."

I was breathing heavy, my heart was pumping so hard I needed a moment to gather myself. After a few seconds I could a couple of those monsters going towards me, past my door and down the hall. There were atleast two of them, as the lights were off in the room I was in I just remained silent while standing close to the door.

"_Three of them._"

I thought to myself as I held the handgun and looking into the hall, the trio already passed my door so I could jump 'em. I gather myself, as it was a do or die situation, I felt that even though they didn't attack me yet, their cousins would as soon as they saw me. I had to survive, and with a twist of my body I entered the hall once more, aiming straight for the head of one of those. Firing a shot, I immediately went for the second one using the short lived confusion of the other two, to take down another one with yet another head shot. The third one by now knew where I was and made a berserk run towards me, as if he wanted to tackle me to the ground. Well I wasn't going to have much of that, I needed to find the others, so we could go to the chopper...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 7, 2010)

*Hunter 'Yuki'...*

I ride foreword on my zomboard as I blast into the one in front with my shoulder.  But afterward crashing through the window slicing myself to shreds.  My vision blurs as I plunge from the third story window, and I land, bending the metal of a large Semi.  The fall knocks the wind out of me.  I gasp for breath, trying to sit forward.  I can’t sit up…did the fall paralyze me?  I can move my arms…let’s take…  “OH HOLY CRAP THAT HURTS!” I exclaim, pulling a piece of glass out of my shoulder, then my face.  I continue to pull the glass out, through the excruciating pain.  

I yank out a piece of glass out of my hip…I can move my leg again!  It was blocking my movement!  I get up after picking out most of the glass, most of the infected are bypassing me, going after the alarm.  “Keep the hell away from me…” I mumble, limping to the front of the semi.  I slide down the windshield, then down the front of the truck.  I stagger my way towards the nearest line of defense, the fire escape.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 8, 2010)

*Storm*

FINALLY... REST... was my only thought as I sat down against the wall. It was a quite strange place to rest, in a zombie-infested building between the beheaded corpse of one green woman and the dismembered green corpse of some bearded man. I kinda liked the fact that neither of these bodies was trying to eat my head off, though, and I was incredibly tired. I heard someone screaming about someone being killed. At the moment, I couldn't care less. I weighed my bloodied axe in my hand. I'd grown fond of the weapon and I was mentally thanking it for the situation imposed on the corpses lying around me. 

Then suddenly, another alarm pierced my ears. "They can't fucking stop this, now can they?" I hoisted myself to my feet and started walking in the general direction of the alarm. A few forms were fleeing like hell. The only thing I heard were some baffled screams of "FIRE ESCAPE 2 MINUTES WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH". I presumed I had to get to the fire escape within two minutes. I didn't know why, but seeing the haste the others were having, I presumed it wasn't smart to wait and find out. Leaping into a comfortable jog, I found the fire escape and descended the stairs.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 8, 2010)

*Kiya?*

The stairs were rickety to say the least and the fact that you could see three stories down through the rusty grating was unnerving to say the least.  But, I continued.  I wasn?t going to make it this far and freeze on the god damn fire escape or be carried yet again by somebody.  At the thought of being carried brought the only other female survivor literally.  She came flying through one of the neighboring windows and on to the semi that was parked in the alley.  ?Yuki!?  I yelled seeing her laying on the truck scared the crap out of me.  ?Don?t die?? I whispered as I redoubled my steps, running faster than before.  I heard her groan, then scream, before she weakly climbed off the rig.

Thankfully I watched very few of those green things moving around.  Only enough for them to head into the building.  I grabbed onto the bottom ladder and let it drop me to the bottom.  I jumped off trying to avoid the ones the chef had dealt with be for rushing to the other girl, who had collapsed on the ground.  ?Yuki!?  I yelled dropping to my knees next to her.  I lifted her head and looked down at her, fighting the tears yet again.  ?First you carry me around like a sack of potatoes.  Now you want to leave me here with these men and those damn creatures?  Bull-fucking-shit you?re leaving me to do that alone!?  I screamed at her before reaching for the medical kit.

Once I retrieved the kit from my back I helped Yuki to her feet.  ?Now stand still and let me heal you??  I grumbled at her before I began to wrap bandages and apply first aid ointment as quickly as I could.  Each second that passed I could sense her feeling better.  ?Not perfect but it should get you moving faster.?  I gave her a shaky smile as we stood near Vince waiting for the others.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 8, 2010)

*Jack*

I could smell the gas even from here. I climbed down, just after Kiya, who had gone to Ms-let’s-jump-out-of-the-window-like-an action-hero. Actually it looked pretty awesome, though I did flinch at the landing. I thought she was dead, but then she started hollering like some cat in a bath and I figured she was ok. It was then I wondered, shit! Did everyone know about the plan. In my haste to get out, I hadn’t told them all. 

“GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE BUILDING!!! IT’S GONNA BLOW!! JOEY! ERIC! GET OUT OF HERE!!” I shouted down the hall. They had a good 2 minutes and weren’t too far off I didn’t think. I heard gunshots. Thankfully the gas was all on the floor above them....but still

“DON’T FIRE YOUR GUNS!!” I scream. Shit, I really should work on my teamwork

The gas. It freaking stank to the high heavens. It was seeping down to the lower floors. Damn, how much gas was being leaked?

“Hey Vince, just exactly how many pipes did you cut?” I said, dropping down to the ground. Most of the merry band was here. Including Stormy Mc Poopy pants. Who had just waltzed down as if it was the most natural thing in the world to do. He did look pretty shit though, though we all did. He were covered in blood and ....ugh...brains and bits of skull. I rubbed my face and found that was covered with shit too. 

I looked up at the room. It’s been about 3 minutes since the alarm started ring. Should give us a good minute to get to...

*BOOOOOOM!!!*

The blast was huge. I couldn’t see a damn thing, or hear anything. I was thrown back into a wall and felt this sharp rain and something heavy land on my left shoulder. My ears were ringing and everything in my sight was like a slideshow of photos going really fast. There was this horrible smell of burning flesh. Was..was it one of us. Get up you damned Jackass. 

Fuck...were Joey and Eric still in there? Oh fuck...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 9, 2010)

*Moments Before the Explosion...*

I had one last little problem to take care of but he went down pretty quick, but man was I getting tired. Unfortunately the past few years of mine were filled with eating like crap, getting drunk, and sitting at a cash register. I did used to be on my High Schools Track team...but I guess that doesn't travel over 8 years.

I looked around and see...Well no one. Not even any zombies to keep me company, let alone my crew of fearless zombie killers. I smelled something...I could barely tell what it was, and the zombie guts and blood weren't helping.  

It took a minute but I finally figured out what that smell was...Gas. And then I started to get a hint of where everyone had gone...They'd gotten the hell out of here, so I decided to do the same.

As I speed down the halls with that former track speed of mine I was talking about I spotted some other guy with a gun and a Zombie coming right at him. I don't know how much time I have left...but I guess I can't just leave him. Suprisingly this zombie apocalypse is softening me up...

The little bastard was about to tackle him but I made a quick run at him before he could get in range. I stabbed my sword forward, hoping that I wouldn't get a bullet in the head as I did so. 

The unsuspecting zombie got cut like butter, but I didn't take any time to celebrate, "Hey! Buddy! This place is probably gona' blow soon. If these little zombies are troubling to you I don't think an explosion will suit you too well," I think I got my point across. 

I found a window right by and flew through it and onto the fire escape. I started rushing down like a mad man, not even looking if the other guy was behind me, when I heard a familiar voice screaming about the explosion, "Thanks for the info you jack-"

*BOOOOOOM!!!*

The building popped like a balloon and I held onto that fire escape with a death grip. It shot off of the wall like a rocket and slammed into a nearby building. I fell to the ground along with the fire escape I was riding. Man I couldn't feel anything...Did I really just escape a zombie infested building and a giant explosion to die under a fire escape...Fuck.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kiya…*

It’s funny.  You watch T.V. and movies, seeing these action sequences or news on wars.  You think you know how it’s going to be, how the shock waves and heat will feel.  But, nothing you see, hear, or read prepares you for such an ordeal.  At first it’s just a flash of brightness then the percussion hits you.  I was lifted off my feet like a rag doll and thrown backward.  Unfortunately to make matters worse the incredible heat hit me at the same time.  ‘I’m going to die…’  I thought to myself as my back slammed into the building behind us.

I’m sure I would have bounced off like some kid’s ball but the force kept me there for what seemed to be hours before letting me fall to the ground.  It was once I made contact with the ground and I tried to look around that I remembered the big semi Yuki had fallen on.  The second explosion was almost as bad as the first.  I curled up into a ball trying to protect my head as the debri began to rain down around us.  The chips of bricks felt like needles and the big chunks really did a number.  Luckily I was able to curl small enough that I didn’t pose a big target.  

Looking up to see if much was left I saw a huge tire coming down toward me.  I scrambled forward to get out of the way, knowing it would be the end of me if it made contact.  Something must have been watching over me because I was able to just get out of the way.  The feel of the wind as that huge chunk of rubber, almost as big as myself, went over me could have blown me over if I wasn’t so stiff.  I watched it bounce down the alley as I noticed the cough that the dust had brought up in me.  “Where is everyone?”  I said softly through the cough.  I tried to see someone but I couldn’t make out to many details until I realized I was kneeling on something soft….


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2010)

*Jack*

My head hurts, my ears are ringing, my shoulder fucking kills and I can barely walk. There better not be any damned zombies around. The world is spinning. Ugh, this is worse than the time I got hit by a car. 

I get up even when my body tells me its a stupid idea. "Hey!" I croack out, holy shit, do I sound like that? I clear my throat "Hey! Is...is everyone alive? Is anyone alive?"

There was some coughing around as my hearing returned. Coughing was good. I head over to the noise, forcing my legs to listen to me. I take a few steps and trip over something, falling on top of it. I can tell I've tripped over a person... I look down and see what looks like Joey.

"Hey, Joey. Joey! Wake up you shit head we don't have time for this." No response. I put my ear to his mouth and watch his chest. He was breathing. I grab my flashlight and open his eye, shining a light into it. His pupils were dilating. I had no idea what that meant. I was just doing shit they did in ER. I think it meant that he was ok, well aside from the various burns and bruises. 

We didn't have time to wait for emergency services, the only people that would come would be those who were looking for a snack. I shine my flashlight around me. Kiya, she was up, on the otherside of the fire escape. 

Wait, was someone underneath it? It was that guy, the one who attracted that damned muscle zombie...Eric I think.

"Eric! You ok? Well, not OK but you know what I mean."

I hoped he could respond. I saw the others around me get up slowly. Almost like zombies. Shit Jack, don't even think it!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 11, 2010)

_"Eric,"_ I hear a voice, it sounded familiar, _"Eric,"_ it changed, but it became another familiar voice, _"Eric,"_ same thing again, what was going on? I knew I had heard these voices before...but who were they..._"Eric," "Eric" "Eric."_

"Stop it...dammit..." I mumble to myself, "Eric!" Wait...that one I definately recognized. My eyes slowly roll open. Everything's blurry, "You ok? Well, not OK but you know what I mean."

It's that guy...Jack was it? You'd think I'd remember a guy I've had this much fun with in one night...Oh man, this is not good, where the hell am I. I takes a look around and see I'm...well I'm under a fire escape, "Yea...I'm just great, how about instead of asking me questions that even you know are retarded you get this damn thing offa' me."

I turn and see Kiya nearby, "Oh hey there girly, how's the puking coming along. I'm sure the building exploding thing got your mind off it," Crap, this isn't good, I'm so beat up I can't even tell what's broken or not, but I'm sure I need to get this thing off me and get out of here.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 12, 2010)

*Kiya…*


‘What am I kneeling on?’  I thought to myself as the dust cleared.  It was then that I saw it.  Again the bile threatened to move up my throat, as if I had any left.  I climbed to my feet as quickly as I could, trying to put as much distance between myself and the gory torso that I could.  My mind threatened to remind me of who the person was, by that shirt that I saw on many occasions.  ‘He lived right across…’ I shook my head trying to erase the thoughts as I heard voices.

“Jack…”  I mumbled as I heard him calling to someone else.  When the voice answered I saw the guy with the swords.  ‘So your name is Eric…’  I thought to myself but didn’t get a chance to say anything before he spoke to me.  At his words a blush spread light on my cheeks, I could feel the heat of it.  “Yeah it did…”  When I finally realized the predicament he was in I rushed over.  “We have to get you out of there!”  I panicked kneeling by his head.  “Hang in there Swords.”  I said going back to his nickname in my worry.  Looking around I tried pushing on the pile of twisted metal that pinned him to no avail.  “Jack please.  We have to help him…”  I said in a strangled voice, trying to hold back my panicked yell as I remembered how he saved me from that vile creature inside.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 12, 2010)

Jack

"Fine, jeez don't be such a bitch, its only a fire escape that's on you. You know that's pretty ironic, wish I had my camera, Id upload it to failblog." I said limping over. Joey will be fine, I guess, he had started stirring talking about a pizza or something.

I look over to Kiyas breasts, then up to Kiya. "Ok sugartits let's pull this bastard out." I saidgrabbing the fire escape and immediately feeling my shoulder. A brick must have landed on it and it fucking hurt. I exhale sharply. "OK, let's give it a shot. You better push too samurai boy." I said hoping other people would help.

I really wish I had superpowers right about now....


----------



## Gaja (Feb 13, 2010)

My eyes opened slowly, I felt like being near a fire... Was I at Marry's house again? But I didn't feel like I was drinking, more like being KO'ed... Ow shit did I get into a fight with Bobby again... Hope he looks worse then I do hehehe, but then it hit me. It wasn't a weekend of drinking with my friend, but rather the harsh reality in which I last remembered smashing an axe into the head of a zombie, and securing the gun, saving a few bullets before hearing to stop shooting and that was it...

"Wha-?"

I slowly looked up, my entire building, I recognized it instantly, was up in flames?!?! What the hell happened? But my question were cut short as I noticed Jack and Kiya trying to lift a fire escape of of Eric. Where were the other guys? I looked around once, but we were alone, so I slowly made my way up to my feet.

"Fucking bitch!!!"

I said gripping my stomach, as the pain kicked in, I felt like being run over by a truck, but for some reason I moved alone to Jack and Kiya, grabbing a good hold of the metal, I knew I was in pain which for some reason didn't register with my body, despite my burns and bruises I moved forward helping the lift it a little so Eric in his red jacket could get out, although I couldn't really lift like in the gym... 

"Glad to see you guys, you ok?"

I asked as I tensed up lifting the metal a bit, a look of strain on my face as I did it.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 13, 2010)

*Storm*

One second I was standing relaxed at the ground beneath the fire escape, the next moment a huge bang happened and it started raining deadly debris from the sky. "What the fuck!" I dove into a roll and landed on the other side of the corridor I was in. Small pieces of glass dove down into me, and with a very uncharacteristic yelp I threw my head between my knees. A few seconds later, it was all over. A resounding beep that was incredibly loud was killing my ears, I was bleeding on a thousand places and a piece of wall had hit me in the shoulder. Hard. There was no doubt something had broken in there. I tried to rise to my feet, but the glass had buried itself deeply into my left leg and it wouldn't carry me. I sat back down in some kind of fetal position. I didn't like being vulnerable. Hell, I dislike being vulnerable even more when I'm in a fucking zombie infested hellhole. I tried to yell. The first try only produced a raspy cough as the dust in my lungs came out and set me to a coughing frenzy. The second try I was more lucky. "Help! Anyone! Help!" It probably sounded pathetic, I thought, but I didn't have the mental stability to come up with something better at the moment. I wished I was in the cage again, I didn't care a bullfuck who I was facing, I just didn't want to be propped up in a fetal position in a city full of zombies and unable to even move.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 14, 2010)

*Vince....*

Shit... I was gonna suggest we run too... The explosion went in slow motion almost. But it happened so fast, I was blown away, narrowly avoiding certain death. I cant see anything. I was alive, though. My heart beat loudly. I slowly pulled myself out of the rubble. I saw some of the others helping pull someone out of the aftermath.

I just sat there for a minute... Thinking. There was a moment to do so. Those zombies... I mean green bitches, in the building were dead after that explosion... I hope. But the thing that bugged me. Those were once people. Maybe not all strangers, either. We were killing people we knew. The thought sickened me.

What about friends and family members? What are the chances that they are alive? I guess it'd be better not to think about it, but now this thought is going to bug me for awhile. I wonder if I still have it in me to fight with all this coming into my head. I could swear... that I'm crying, but my face stings so much from the explosion. Heat and rubble... It might be tears, it might be blood.

I worked me way to my feet, using a wall as support. My shirt certainly took a toll in the explosion. It was torn and ripped every which way so I just discarded it. Should have grabbed a change of clothes before the explosion. Ha...

I tried to speak. The words came slowly at first. "Is everyone... okay? Any dead?" I asked, trying to stand on my feet. I guess it wasnt just my shirt that was cut... I had a few cuts along my torso. Broken glass, I bet.

Just gather my bearings....


----------



## Vergil (Feb 14, 2010)

"Arrrghhh!!" I shout as I pour all my energy into lifting the metal stairs off Eric. Joey had joined in and I was glad I didn't have to drag his ass all over town. Then I looked down at his stomach and figured I would....

No-one was really in good shape, I notice as we lift the Fire escape off. My arm is already yelling at me telling me that I'm an idiot for doing something that stupid. What are you gonna do. Can't just leave him there.

He was in pretty bad shape, unsurprisingly and Joey had fallen after the recent unwanted excercise. 

Vince asked if everyone was ok.

"Sorta. we're still alive so I think that's all we can hope for. Note to self: Don't blow up buildings..."

I look around at the destruction, though I had just said that I have a half smile on my face. I just blew up a building. How fucking awesome is that??! Then I see a charred body on the ground. There's a medkit next to it and a flashlight....

Shit...someone was dead. Who? I try to recall but everything happened so quickly. Then I remember. On the roof, the doctor when the Tank was playing pinball with us. He must have got beaten to death and then lit up by the subsequent fire. Not a good way to go but I didn't know him, just another stranger. I was becoming a little too used to death and destruction. A little worrying actually. I wonder if there was any hope of a normal life after this. 

I pick up his med kit and go over to Eric, who is clearly worse for wear. "I should probably save this for me, but what the heck." I say tending to his woulnds as best I can. 

Then I hear a cough and a cry for help, close to Kiya. "Hey hon, can you see whats wrong with storm. He looks to be in a pretty bad way."

I go over to Joey and pick him up. "I don't think we can stay here too long. You guys are going to have to cover us. There's a shop up the street where we can get supplies. Should make our adventure here a little easier."

Most of the people were up, we couldn't afford to wait, it was quiet here but not for long.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 14, 2010)

*Joey*

After lifting the metal to get Eric out I fell on my ass. I needed a moment to gather myself, as I seemed to to be conscious but the feeling of pain wasn't really sinking in, as if the real pain had yet to reach my brain, which I knew from experience wasn't a good thing, therefor I didn't make myself too comfortable on the ground as the building burned behind me, I knew that we would have to move. But I was a little confused, as I couldn't seem to think quite straight, this was where I lived and yet I didn't know where to go... I looked down for a few seconds taking deep breaths as I noticed Jack walk up to me, talking about the shop up the street.

"Sounds good... Who's going to stay with me?"

I asked while breathing still a bit heavy, I didn't mind staying behind, I still had the gun and ammo, could probably use a silencer, as to not attract any unwanted "attention". But there was nothing that could be done about it I guess. As I started to regain some feel in my hands again I touched my face, my right cheek was ok, little banged up but alright I guessed. Touching the back of my head I then looked at my hand and I saw blood.

"_Ow I guess I took some damage too..._"

I said to myself as I put my hands on my knees still sitting, waiting for to see how we would move, and when. Hopefully we could get to the store without any conflict with those monsters. I really had enough, as during this one hour I killed a bunch of zombies, angered a monster one, and was thrown out of a building, though it wasn't all bad, I was no longer alone. Despite me being hurt I looked at Eric and Storm and realized that I wasn't the worst in the group, so I gathered myself, getting ready to do my part once needed


----------



## Kuno (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kiya…*

The ache in my muscles was unbelievable.  I hurt in places I didn’t think were possible to hurt.  “Lord help us…”  I mumbled as I knelt shaking as Eric was released from the metal that was once a savior to some.  Could it be that this was all real?  That my worst nightmares had come true?  I will admit for a while a there I did think or rather hoped that this was just some stupid dream and would wake up with a scream caught in my throat.  No such luck.  I finally realized for sure that this was my, no our new reality.

“Huh?”  I said looking at Jack slightly confused as knelt with my thoughts as I tried to catch my breath.  “Right…”  I said pulling myself from my reverie and standing on my unsteady legs.  For a moment I thought they were going to collapse under me but they held, at least for now.  

Walking over to the man I knelt beside him.  “What’s wrong big guy?”  I asked softly as let my eyes roam over him.  He was curled like a small child and I could see the shimmer of the fire reflected in the glass that was imbedded in him.  “Fuck…”  I said quietly, putting my hands out tentatively.  “We need to get it out.”  I put my hand on the back of his head and the other on his arm.  That was when I heard Joey.  

“Nobody is going to stay with you.”  I almost snap at him before Jack has a chance.  “We are all going!”  Staying cooped up in that apartment by myself for so long it was heaven to have these people with me and I wasn’t about to lose any willingly.  “As soon as I get the majority of this glass out of him we are moving on!  With that explosion, I agree, I don’t think we should remain for long.”  

Turning back to the big man I sighed.  ‘I wish I had been paying better attention when everyone introduced themselves…’  I thought before I moved my hands down his body.  “Now this is going to hurt but I will be as gentle and quick as I can…then you can lean on me for support as we go.”  One by one I began to pull as much of the glass as I could out of him.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 15, 2010)

*Storm*

I didn't even notice someone was walking up to me before Kiya started talking. Her voice was like the voice of an angel at the moment, but I guess I would've thought that of anyone who came over and tried to relieve my pain. I didn't make out the words at that particular moment, but I got the bigger lines. They weren't leaving me. "Th...thanks" My voice came in labored gasps as I tried to show the others that I was still alive. An argument. I heard some voices, but couldn't really discern the source. I winced as someone touched me. The person I now identified as Kiya stood over me, moving delicate fingers into position to do something I didn't quite have the presence of mind to figure out yet. Suddenly she grasped one of the bigger pieces of glass embedded in my leg. Only the touching of it hurt more then most anything I had ever felt, not counting that conscious leg operation. Then she pulled it out. I tried to stay strong, but I couldn't. A scream tore open my lungs as Kiya tore out the piece of glass. Then, before I had even come back to full conscience, another extremely sharp pain as another piece was torn out, followed by another scream. I bit on the handle of the axe that was still lying next to me as the next pain arrived, and somehow managed to keep still but for a low groan. Half a minute passed like some full weeks, but then it was over. Kiya hoisted me to my legs, and I managed to keep standing, leaning heavily on the girl. "Thanks..." I was quite pissed that I couldn't express my gratitude in a more ominous way, but for now this was all I could manage. Limping we crossed the street.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 15, 2010)

*Vince*

I sighed. Most were alive, it seemed. I was kind of happy about that. "Let's be happy that we are alive. And any green bitches that were in there... are dead." I said with a smile grin.

I tried walking. It hurt a bit at first, but i managed to tough it out. Reaching for my side, I realized something that made my heart drop. The vodka... My canteen... It was lost in the rubble of the explosion! I groaned, hoping that we would run by a place with alcohol.

With no other thing to do, I headed after Kiya and Storm. It would be better if I wasn't walking alone. It made it easier for me to be ambushed. Plus, I needed to be sure they were safe. Storm was injured a bit and Kiya was helping him walk, so I decided that I would cover them.

I looked around for green bitches.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 15, 2010)

*Jack*

I go to Joey, who was fully intending to try and be some hero.

"You do realise they'll eat you. Alive. You know how much that would hurt. You'd probably die a horrible painful death. I don't know you that well but I'm not too comfortable letting anyone die like that. Not alone anyway." Was I really saying this? I'm not like this, I think Kiyas breasts have magical powers and are changing me.

Actually I haven't changed. Only I would think something like that.

I extend my hand to Joey and lift him up. "Use that gun to cover us."

We start walking down the street. I use the word walking loosely. Limping, hobbling and staggering might be better words. We walk the space of a block, the subway station is in sight, just a mere two more block. But between it and us are a bunch of green bitches. They hadn't noticed us yet but its a vast amount.

"Isn't it odd? They all came running when a tiny alarm rang but dont move a muscle at a building exploding. I think we can use guns safely...."

Famous last words. Hopefully not.

I look for the shop. No way we can beat these motherfuckers with axes. We need some heavier firepower. On the right with the door wide open. The gun store has been raided pretty good but there are still a few guns around. Enough for everyone.

"Christmas has come early guys." I say smiling and setting Joey to the side. "What do you fancy Joey we got :

SMG
Hunting rifle
pump shotgun
chainsaw
pistols
magnum
machete

I'm going for the hunting rifle." I grin looking at the array


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 15, 2010)

I stumble a little behind the front of the group, though that patch up Jack gave me before was a helpful but I was in such shitty shape that I'm still not 100% after that. 

I still can't believe that guy Joey...Nothing's better than a hero that can't stand up without falling over himself two seconds later. We head into a gun shop that looked about as beat up as we were.

"Well this is an interesting variety of murder weapons..." I returned my katana to it's sheath strapped to my back. I take a close look at what we've got and reach for the magnum. I take twist it around in my hand, checking it out, "Guess this'll work," hell I've never fired a gun, how hard could it be?

I scoop up one of the pistols too and hold them both out, "Well I'm good to go," I say aiming at the door before turning back to the others.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 15, 2010)

*Vince*

As we walked into the gun shop, I saw Jack going for the hunting rifle. I snatched it before he could. "Sorry Jack, but this is mine. A chef must have a steady hand and this or the magnum, which what's-his-name already took, would be a best suit for me. You'll get a clear shot from me every time." I explained, apologizing.

I thought of how I could make this more in Jack's favor. I began to whisper in his ear. "You should take the sub-machine gun or the chainsaw. Show that Kiya girl that you know how to handle power. Girls love power." I whispered to him, holding the rifle in my hands.

Looking around the shop, I grabbed some ammo and stuck it in a hunting belt, which I then secured around my waist. I couldn't help but remember the first time I had held a rifle....

_The first time I had to use a gun, I was young... 15. I heard screams outside. From my father. He was being mugged in the street. I was up in our third story apartment. I remembered where he used to keep his hunting rifle, so I had no other choice but to grab it. I was afraid. If I went out there, I would surely be dead, so I opened the window. I used the scope...

3 shots. But there were two men. One of the shots missed and struck my father. After they had all fallen, I ran out into the street, seeing if my dad was okay. A neighbor called 9-1-1, and I tried to check my father. There was no pulse. I tried CPR for as long as I could, the ambulance came... Two men were taken away alive. My dad wasn't one of them.

I had nobody else to live with. I was alone. I didn't eat for days. I wanted to die. I killed my last living relative. I sat in silence for days. I pledged that I would never hurt anyone with a gun again unless my own life was in danger. But being alone, that's when I learned how to cook. To fend for myself._

That pledge.... Considering my life was in danger, I had no choice but to resort to a gun. At least I knew I could kill with it. Not only to protect myself, but to protect these people too.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kiya?*

The gun shop!  I had completely forgotten the gun shop up the street.  I?m glad these guys remember a thing or two about the area.  Looking back behind me I scan the faces of the men then look back at the one that is leaning so heavily on me.  For the most part they look familiar.  I know I have seen most of them before though never spoke to them.  Or have I?  They seem like your typical men.  ?I?m sure I have served them hot wings and beer before??  I sigh at the thought.  ?I should have at least changed my clothes.?  I think begrudgingly looking down at my torn and bloody hooters shirt.  

As we move inside I breath a sigh of relief.  ?At least we will have a little more protection right??  I say smiling at the large man my arm is wrapped around.  ?How much help am I really??  I ask with a teasing tone.  ?I guess the thought of real weapons has relaxed me some.  I can?t believe I actually smiled.  

Walking Storm forward I leaned him against the counter by the guns before I rushed over and grabbed the overturned stool I had found.  ?Sit down for a minute??  I said giving him a reassuring smile before checking out the guns that are left.  My eyes scanned them and my shoulders slumped.  ?I?m not really good with guns but??  I reached out and grabbed the pump shotgun remembering the times I had to use it to chase off the coyotes and foxes.  ?Life on a farm??  I said dropping in a couple of shells and pumping the gun.  

It was a simple weapon that you didn?t need to aim.  Just point and shoot.  That?s what I needed.  Though I knew that my shoulder would be sore in the morning from the recoil but if I could feel that pain then it meant I was alive and that is all that matters.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 17, 2010)

*Jack*

Vince. That bastard, he took my hunting rifle. He suggested a chainsaw for me. A chainsaw. Maybe for Storm over there but me?

I look and the monster and I'll be honest, nearly crapped myself. What the hell was this doing here anyway?

"Vince." I put my hand on his shoulder. "3 bullets each, if you're better than me at the thing you can have it." I'd never used a hunting rifle before, but how hard could it be. It had a friggin scope!

I snatch the gun away from him, deciding that I'd go first. I take aim, like they do in the movies and the first thing I notice was how heavy the gun was, it was difficult, especially with my fucked up shoulder to keep aim. I close my left eye and look. OK, I had a green bitch in my sight, just stick the green bitch head in the crosshairs and pull the trigger.

"Stop moving you bastard," I mumble. I can feel Vince looking at me. "There!" I exclaim and pull the trigger.

It was that point I hold my head down and hand Vince the gun. No shot fired, as the safety was on. I take the chainsaw and rev it up and sigh.

"Ugh, my clothes are going to be a bitch to clean after this." I look at Kiya. "How'd I look?"

I grin. Shit, I must look like a mass murderer right now, though what I wouldn't give to have Jason Whorecheese, or however you say his name, on our team right now. I was interested though in what she said,

"Life on a farm? Whoa, you come a long way from there. What made you decide to come to the city and work at Hooters? Not that I have anything against Hooters. They have great chicken wings" I said, as we walk towards the door

All equipped we head out carefully onto the street. The subway station 2 blocks down the road. There's a red car close by. I notice the red flashing light by the door. There were a few cars on the street, most of them were alarmed. If one of these were to go off, then....

"Careful we don't trigger these alarms" I say pointing at the cars. There are about 25 visible zombies, all milling around. It seems we haven't caught their attnetion yet. We should be able to pick them off, since they only respond to high pitched noises, it's fine to use our guns.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 17, 2010)

*Storm*

I entered the store limping. For some reason we weren't yet being flooded by zombies, but to my reasoning it wouldn't be long. Before I really got to take a good look, most weapons were already snatched. What was left... A SMG, a machete, a few pistols. I took both the SMG and the machete for myself. "People, leave no weapons or ammo lying around. We'll need all of it and more before the end of the day" I strapped the machete under my belt. It wouldn't help me when I was trying to run, but I wanted to have as much weapons with me as I could have. My vision glided over the others in the room, all fucking around with their new weapons. It came to rest on Eric, who held a magnum like it was a spray-gun. "Oi Eric! Ye ever shot a gun?" Not waiting for an answer, I continued, I didn't feel like picking someone off the ground with a dislodged shoulder because he didn't know how a gun worked. "When ye're using that magnum, be wary of the backfire. That thing is an incredible bitch if ye don't know what ye're shootin with, use two hands at all time" Satisfied that I brought my point across, I saw Jack trying to fire a gun that was on safety. I sighed. At least there were some people who could handle weapons around, I thought. "Subway station, then?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 17, 2010)

*Eric*

I lowered my gun and then turned towards Storm who'd given me some advice. I wasn't that big of a fan of getting told what to do...but seeing how I knew barely anything about guns..."Thanks," I say as kindly as I can, which honestly isn't all that kind but whatever.

However one thing did come to my mind when he said to keep two hands on the thing, "This is a magnum huh..." I couldn't help but remember a certain video I saw...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7FOI3TrYcc[/YOUTUBE]




I looked back at the magnum, "I think I could rock this one handed, but I guess I won't half ass hold it," I place it in my right hand and grab hold of the other pistol. After grabbin' some extra ammo I headed out behind Jack, what a zombie killing team we would make...That is if he didn't slice me in half with that giant chainsaw...


----------



## Kuno (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kiya…*

The heavy weight of the gun actually felt good in my hands.  I didn’t think that was possible.   The sound of the shot, the smell of the gun powder.  I thought I had left those behind but it appears that life really does come full circle.  I set the gun down for a moment as I began to dig around the store and finally spotted a length of silk rope.  Quickly I set about making a type of harness so I could keep my spat with me.  That is what I am calling it now.  A spat.  I chuckled quietly at the word a spear-bat.  ‘Who would have thought I would need to make up a word like that…’  I thought to myself still grinning.  

I’m pretty sure the grin and laughter is more from nerves than actually humor but who knows in these trying times.  Though watching Jack trying to shoot the gun was a little funny.  It helped to take the edge off of the losses we have all suffered.  “Hmm…”  I thought for a moment when Jack asked how he looked.  “Like a serial killer looking for victims.  And, right now that is a good thing.”  I say smiling at him.  Then he brought up the farm and hooters.

My eyes roll at his comment, I couldn’t help it.  It’s as if nobody has said that to me.  “The chicken wings are good.  I really believe that is why men go in there.”  Again I roll my eyes then chuckle.  “Your right.  I am a long way from home.  But, a full ride scholarship to a big University will do that right?”  For some reason I felt it was important these that these men knew I wasn’t just some dumb blonde bimbo.  “I probably would have taken a different major or not even bothered if I had known this was going to happen though.”  I stepped forward and nodded at them as I leaned my shotgun on my shoulder.  “Lead on Chainsaw.”


----------



## Vergil (Feb 18, 2010)

Kiya rolled her eyes at me. Twice. It was irritating but understandable, I was making bad jokes and not really on form. Still I was happy I got a chuckle out of her. The chicken wings gag was older than sin and I was sure she was making a point about her level of education. I wasn't one to judge about booksmarts, I left school early.

"Yeah, unless you were majoring in mass murder, college does seem a bit pointless." 

There are zombies just about everywhere. They seem to involved in throwing up and trying not to fall over to notice us. They don't even notice the chainsaw.

"Should we try and sneak past them or take 'em out?" I ask. The safehouse was close. "Wait...you hear that?"

I turn off the chainsaw a second. I hear a quiet sobbing coming from behind a truck, jacknifed on the road. It was a girl crying.

"Shit, I think there's someone there, maybe another survivor. I call not checking it out." I said unashamedly cowardly. You don't stay alive by leaping to the defense of strangers. Still..was she just sitting crying? She was so close to the safehouse. I couldn't see her but she was right around the corner....


----------



## Kuno (Feb 19, 2010)

*Kiya…*

“I vote sneaking past…”  I said quietly.  I have to admit the blood and killing was starting to get to me.  For once I can say I am glad I already emptied my stomach but I keep trying not to let my mind go down that path.  “Wait…what crying?”  For a moment I hadn’t heard it not realizing we could hear such a thing at this time.  But, there it was clear as day.  “I’ll go help her!”  I said quickly moving forward but Yuki stopped me.

Confusion lit my face as Yuki shook her head.  “I’m bigger than you.  Stay here.”  She gave me a what looked to be a nervous smile and went around the corner.  I could here her voice as she talked to the person.  “Ma’am, are you okay?”  Her words were soft almost inaudible.  It surprised me that she could be that way so I stood by the end of the truck and listened.

The sobs seemed to get more agitated as Yuki spoke.  “Ma’am…we can help you…”  At the end of that statement the woman began to wail.  I don’t know if Yuki touched her or her presences was enough to set her off but then she began to scream.  I moved to step around the corner and look but Yuki’s own screams seemed to mingle with the new lady before I could.  “Yuki!”  I screamed coming around the corner my shotgun leveled and against my shoulder.

What I saw took my breath away and unfortunately I froze for a moment.  The person that I assume had been crying was thrashing wildly at Yuki while she lay on the ground screaming in pain and fear.  Once my mind came back to me I just randomly starting firing at the woman.  The shotgun blasting away and me pumping it after each shot was done subconsciously.  After several shots the shotgun only clicked as the woman fell next to Yuki’s silent body.

I rushed over to her side and pulled her against me.  “NO!  Yuki don’t die!“  I screamed at her and she just gave me a weak smile before her eyes closed gently.  I held her close to me as I rocked her my tears replacing the creatures.  I didn’t know I could cry so hard for someone I had just met.  I will never know if my moment of weakness, the moment I froze, is what caused Yuki’s death.  It will be something that I will always remember and I am sure it will haunt me until my own death.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 20, 2010)

*Vince*

"Damn it..." I mumbled as Yuki died at the hands of the insane green crying bitch. I looked away as Kiya held Yuki's cold body. So soon. One of us could fall so soon... I gripped my gun in my hand, feeling a sense of vengeance for what happened to Yuki. I looked as a couple green bitches ran toward Kiya while she was vulnerable. I got them in my sights and....

*Bang! Bang!*

The green bitches fell, slumping to the ground. "So much... death." I said, quietly. "Is there any way... We can end it?" I asked out loud, asking nobody in particular. I looked down, making sure my gun was full.

This killing... It is so difficult to do.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2010)

*Jack*

I wasn't really paying attention to the crying girl, Kiya and Yuki seemed to have that covered. I decided that I'd cover for them and made my way to use my chainsaw. The thing was noisy but so damned satisfying to use. It sliced through the zombies like a hot knife through butter.

They were aimlessly walking around as I sliced through them one by one. Some were alerted but only two or three, the chainsaw made swift work of them. I grinned, happy with the choice. "I better not get too used to this..." I said feeling a little odd that I was enjoying it.

Then I heard a horrible gutwrenching scream, followed by several shotgun blasts. I turn as I realise its coming from where that crying girl was. Oddly the crying had stopped. What the hell just happened??!

I run over and see Kiya holding Yuki and crying uncontrollably. My mouth hangs open, unable to say anything. "FUCK!!" I shout angrily. "COME ON! WE CAN'T STAY HERE! WE HAVE TO MOVE!!"

It was true, we couldn't remain any longer. I've never been good with these situations, but we were so close to the safehouse, we could mourn there. Out here we were likely to get killed. I didn't even notice the tears falling from my eyes.

My voice goes a bit more gentle as I put my hand on Kiya's shoulder. "Let's go...we can't stay, not even for a moment......"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kiya…*

The fire of the rifle made flinch not once but twice, even over the sound of the chainsaw.  Each flinch causing me to pull Yuki closer.  I groan softly and then almost screamed when Jack put his hand on my shoulder.  I wasn’t expecting it and was afraid that my time had come.  To be honest I don’t think I have ever appreciated nor hated seeing someone’s face more than when I looked up to see Jack’s blood stained visage.  “But…”  I looked down at Yuki and knew he was right.  Her death would have been even more pointless if we stayed here and got ourselves killed too.

“You’re right…”  I said softly, then kissed Yuki’s on the forehead before laying her down.  I covered her face with her pack and laid her skateboard across her chest.  “It’s the best I could do.”  I said quietly looking down at her then stood up once more.  Grabbing my shotgun I loaded it then jerked it up and down with one hand, pumping the cartridges into the chambers.  “Okay.  I’m ready.”  I gave a shaky smile as I looked at the rest of us that remained and stepped forward.  “Let’s get to that safe house.”


----------



## Vergil (Feb 23, 2010)

Jack

I move away from Kiya and felt a horrid rage come over me. I pretty much ignore the others and go out to the main road.

It seemed like an impossibly long stretch of road, but the subway station was close. There were about 40 zombies between us and our destination.

Yuki was dead. I revved the chainsaw.

Perhaps it was Kiyas reaction to it. I remember my own parents in utter dispair at the loss of Sarah. The horrible heart wrenching sadness, the crying from deep within your gut. Her death seemed senseless, just a girl caught in crossfire. The fuckers that did it only got 12 years. 12! Sarah's life was worth more than that!

We thought there was no justice in the world. Its not as if we could kill the assholes. I would though, give me half a chance and I would. However, this situation with Yuki. The zombies were there infront of me. Id kill them all. I ran forward and the spinning teeth of the saw met the soft flesh of the zombie. Through its stomach and up, exiting through its shoulder. I turned and met another one, slicing it horizontally this time and stomping my foot through its head.

It was safe to say I wasn't really thinking as I ran towards the station with reckless abandon, staying silent as I did so.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 25, 2010)

*Kiya…*


We were in this together.  At least as long as we could keep each other alive.  No more going around corners alone.  Though I wondered as I looked around me, how many of us would make it to the end.  They had mentioned a safe house we had to at least make it that far.  Then Jack seemed to harden.  The easy going exterior that he had been displaying all but disappeared.  “Jack…”  I said as quietly as I could and still be heard over the chainsaw.

“Jack…Jack!”  I practically yelled at him as he charged forward that damn machine revving by his side.  He didn't acknowledge me, only seemed to have eyes for the creatures.  As if to answer his call the zombie’s were rushing him but they didn’t stand a chance as the teeth tore them to pieces.  I raced behind him but shotgun ready and guarding his back.  My reaction to things might have been different if he hadn‘t reacted the way he did.  To be honest it scared me almost as much as these things that kept wanting to tear us to pieces.

“The subway…”  I murmured as we quickly got closer to the entrance though it seemed still so impossibly far away.  “Just a little farther…”  I pumped the shot gun again and the zombie charging between Jack and I dissolved after I pulled the trigger.  “Come on!”  I screamed at the others while trying to stay close to the man that until now seemed to try and smile no matter what.  ‘We have to help each other…’  Was the mantra that kept running through my head.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 26, 2010)

By now the tens of zombies had noticed us. and came streaming towards us. I saw some off them fall before they got to me

"Not a bad shot with that thing huh?" I shout to Kiya as they fall, Try and blast a way through to the safehouse! I'll watch your back." Isaid letting Kiya go infront of me. As great a shot as she was I wasn't quite comfortable with a shotgun used to protect my back, something about flying stray bullets.

A sound, like someone shouting to the point their throat would rip out was heard on top one of the buildings. I look up, shining my flashlight up and seeing a zombie in a hoodie. How'd I know it was a zombie? Cos it was crawling down the drainpipe like it was second nature.

"Watch that hoodie Kiya! He's different from the rest." My chainsaw cuts swathes through the zombie hordes. Every once in a while I get hit from the side as they flank but I feel Kiya's warm back on mine and the jerk as she unloads another round into a green bitch. 

It was oddly comforting. "Though I'd probably prefer her front." I say out loud.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Feb 26, 2010)

*Vince*

As Kiya and jack charged ahead with their close ranged weapons, I kept my distance and shot with my rifle. So many green bitches. They were falling quickly between us. The numbers were declining, but there seemed to be more coming. "Guys! Only kill the ones in the way. If we can get into the station and block them out from within, we won't have to worry about so many green bitches." I called over to them, shooting another bullet through a greenie.

I began to charge forward a bit, busting the heads of bitches with the butt of my rifle and some hard kicks. One of them came right up to me. I pushed it in the head with the tip of the rifle before unleashing a close shot that went through that green bitch into another. We were getting closer.

But would we make it in time?


----------



## Kuno (Mar 1, 2010)

*Kiya...*

The damn things just kept coming.  I think things would have been a lot worse if the chef wasn’t covering us with that rifle of his.  I have to admit he was a damn good shot, I watched zombies explode just as my shotgun was finally trained on them.  The shot gun was up at my shoulder though to be honest I would have preferred shooting from the hip but I knew that I needed good headshots or it wouldn’t take them down.  

“The hoody?”  I asked as Jack said that one was different.  My eyes scanned the amount of zombies around us looking for the one wearing a hoody but I just couldn’t find anything.  I shrugged and concentrated on the damn things in front of me.  Blasting one after another into oblivion.  “Wait?  What?”  I turned my head around trying to look at Jack after his last comment.  The action was almost my undoing but lucky for me the chef was so quick.  The head exploded spraying with gore.  ‘I don’t think I heard that right anyway…’  I thought before turning back to the job at hand.

Going was slow as zombie after zombie got in our way.  But, we kept pushing ever forward.  Vince covering us as I led the way and Jack protected my back.  We almost made it to the stairs going into the subway station.  I could see the black maw of the darkness before us, knowing that safety was only feet away.  I said almost…

Then I heard a scream that made me think of animals hunting in the wild.  My head swiveled back and forth looking for something that could have made that sound.  It was almost too late when I discovered my mistake.  The damn thing was crawling on all fours.  No wonder I didn’t notice it before, I was looking for something walking on two legs.  Looking for something that was about my own height. 

Aiming my gun I fired once then twice but the damn thing was too quick.  My bullets tore up the concrete sending shards of it into the air.  While my second shot tore the leg off a zombie ambling by.  For some reason I was able to see these things.  Maybe it was because the damn thing was air born for so long.  Or maybe it was the fact that they say time slows down just before you die.  I don’t know but the next thing I know I slam backward into Jack then sprawl out on my back.  The damn animal was on top of me and it began to rip and tear at my flesh.  

I think it was shock at first.  That was the reason I did scream.  It was when my nerve endings reacted that my mind cleared.  The pain was incredible.  I didn’t think anything could hurt so bad.  Like hundreds of small knives ripping at my flesh.  “GET IT OFF!”  I screamed trying to use my hands to keep the creature from tearing open anything to vital.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 1, 2010)

*Jack*

As my new love, let's call her Ms Rawr, ripped through another zombie I saw in my peripheral something shooting towards us. Kiya was at my back and suddenly wasn't. She was screaming at us to get it off. I was sure she wasn't talking about her underwear, unfortunately.

I turn, having viciously dissected a green bitch to see one straddling over Kiya and tearing off her clothes. "Thats my kinda zombie." I said, already swinging my chainsaw, "But if anyone is gonna tear the clothes off this woman, it's me! Vince you got my back yeah?"

The Hoodie had its mouth open as it was screaming and the chainsaw went right into the open mouth, ripping through it's skull and leaving a pretty gross looking void where it's head was. Thankfully since it was so busy tearing into Kiya, and honestly who could blame him it didn't put up much resistance. The zombie fell to one side and bled all over the pavement. The door to the safe house was only a few feet away.

"Come on, lets move" I said helping her to stand and inadvertantly grabbing her right breast. A little oasis of happiness washed over me as we were surrounded by zombies. "Uh...sorry..." I said, not really meaning it. "If it makes it better then I'd say they are the nicest pair I've felt."  I grin as I prop her to her feet. 

There was something cool and odd fighting a horde of zombies with a topless woman. 

We tear through the last of the ones standing in our way and finally, finally make it to the safe house.

"Yess!!" I shout as I slam the metal door shut and lock it. "We...we made it, you sons of bitches! We fucking made it!!"


----------

